# Zaubermacht



## Faimith (6. August 2008)

Hiho Community

Ich wollte mal fragen, was Ihr von der neuen Umstellung in der Beta haltet?


Und zwar, dass die Range DD und Heiler die gleichen Gegenstände nutzen werden können...

Daher wird in Zukunft vermutlich oft darüber gewürfelt wer denn nun einen Gegenstand haben darf ^^...


Naja.. ich finde die Idee nicht so prima.. es erhöht die Würfelkonkurenz ^^.. besonders in einem Raid..


Was haltet Ihr davon?..

MFG

Quelle zur Umfrage:
http://wow.buffed.de/features/3277/zaubermacht-frage-1-3


----------



## b1ubb (6. August 2008)

Mir egal, bin kein Caster !


----------



## Soramac (6. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Mir egal, bin kein Caster !



Es reicht auch, wenn man nur an der Umfrage teilnimmt...


Ich finde die Idee nicht sehr praktisch, weil es gibt immer noch Leute die es dann überhaupt nicht verstehen und dann würfelt z.B. auch ein Hexer auf ein Item mit Willenskraft drauf, obwohl es für Priester nützlicher wäre. Habe da so meine Zweifel, aber man sollte doch trotzdem auf die offizielle Erweiterung warten, denn es ist immernoch die Beta und wie Blizzard gesagt hat, wird sich da noch so einiges ändern.


----------



## Faimith (6. August 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es reicht auch, wenn man nur an der Umfrage teilnimmt...
> 
> 
> Ich finde die Idee nicht sehr praktisch, weil es gibt immer noch Leute die es dann überhaupt nicht verstehen und dann würfelt z.B. auch ein Hexer auf ein Item mit Willenskraft drauf, obwohl es für Priester nützlicher wäre. Habe da so meine Zweifel, aber man sollte doch trotzdem auf die offizielle Erweiterung warten, denn es ist immernoch die Beta und wie Blizzard gesagt hat, wird sich da noch so einiges ändern.




Hmm stimmt.. aber ^^ ich denke wer nen Char auf 80ig lvln kann hat auch ein wenig was im köpfchen .. *hoffe es*

Ansonsten... auch wenn es nur Beta ist.. das mit der Zaubermacht scheint eindeutig zu sein..

MFG


----------



## b1ubb (6. August 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es reicht auch, wenn man nur an der Umfrage teilnimmt...



nunja, ich sag doch mit was ich abgestimmt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst hat ja das ergeniss keinen sinn oder die umfrage
oder hat sie das ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (6. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nunja, ich sag doch mit was ich abgestimmt hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei einer Umfrage geht es darum herauszufinden was die Mehrheit denkt.. ^^ nicht du allein.

Aber ich hab nix dagegen.. Foren sind ja zum diskutieren hier.. ^^

Nur dein Post war ein wenig uneinfallsreich xD

MFG


----------



## Zaknafain1987 (6. August 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee nicht sehr praktisch, weil es gibt immer noch Leute die es dann überhaupt nicht verstehen und dann würfelt z.B. auch ein Hexer auf ein Item mit Willenskraft drauf, obwohl es für Priester nützlicher wäre.



ist mit dem addon nicht ganz richtig, da auch hexer mit wotlk wille brauchen werden


----------



## Gnorgh (6. August 2008)

Ich habe auch mal mit "ich bin mir da nicht so ganz sicher" gevotet.

In der Theorie ist es ein genialer Ansatz, der Heilern ne Menge mehr Schaden beim Solo-Spiel machen lässt, ohne dass sie sich ein zweites Equip zulegen müssen.
Ich befürchte aber auch, dass einige Leute nicht mit den Items umgehen können und da dann viel Stress entstehen kann.
Da ich aber eh mit Freunden aus der Gilde in Instanzen und wohl dann auch raiden gehen werde und nicht mit Randoms, kann mir das wahrscheinlich zum Glück herzlich egal sein!

LG


----------



## Faimith (6. August 2008)

Zaknafain1987 schrieb:


> ist mit dem addon nicht ganz richtig, da auch hexer mit wotlk wille brauchen werden




den hexer hat er ja nur als beispiel genommen ^^ vermute ich mal 

Und erklär mal warum hexer mit wotlk wille brauchen?

MFG


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (6. August 2008)

Zaubermacht istn epic fail von Blizz. Damit machen sie sich ja mehr Probleme. Jetzt machen Healer schon DMG und caster würfeln jetzt um alles, imo wird mans chwerer an equip rankommen.


----------



## Aberon (6. August 2008)

Die Änderung mit Zaubermacht halte ich für unsinnig.
Für Heiler ist es ganz gut aber als Caster-DD wird es so ziemlich schwer an Gegenstände zu kommen.


----------



## b1ubb (6. August 2008)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Zaubermacht istn epic fail von Blizz. Damit machen sie sich ja mehr Probleme. Jetzt machen Healer schon DMG und caster würfeln jetzt um alles, imo wird mans chwerer an equip rankommen.



wofür gibt es DKP ?
und Raidleiter die noch ein Klassenverständniss haben ?


----------



## BlizzLord (6. August 2008)

Bin schurke wayne?
Ne scherz^^

Ihr armen Healer/DD Caster jetzt könnt ihr euch ja um ein Epic Duellieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (6. August 2008)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Zaubermacht istn epic fail von Blizz. Damit machen sie sich ja mehr Probleme. Jetzt machen Healer schon DMG und caster würfeln jetzt um alles, imo wird mans chwerer an equip rankommen.



blödsinn! wenn das kommt, wird der loot-pool von bossen auch kleiner und dadurch wird die droppchance von gegenständen erhöht, oder meinst nicht?


----------



## Morphes (6. August 2008)

ich finde es klasse - somit habe ich mit meinem Moodking eine etwas größere Auswahl an Gegenstände


----------



## ChrisR1986 (6. August 2008)

Mich würde jetzt aber interessieren, was mit anderen Gegenständen passiert, die auf dem alten System sind. Dass diese umgestellt werden, weiß ich ja, aber werden sie dann nicht überflüssig?

Als Beispiel:

Die neuen Alchimistensteine.

Es gibt 1 für Heiler Alchimistenstein des Erlösers und einen für Caster-DD Alchimistenstein des Zauberhexers
Theoretisch kann doch jetzt einer wegfallen, da Zaubermacht ja verallgemeinert und es keinen Unterschied macht, welchen man sich nun zulegt.


----------



## Imladmorgul (6. August 2008)

Aberon schrieb:


> Die Änderung mit Zaubermacht halte ich für unsinnig.
> Für Heiler ist es ganz gut aber als Caster-DD wird es so ziemlich schwer an Gegenstände zu kommen.



Viele Antworter bisher bemängeln, dass es schwerer wird, an Gegenstände zu kommen. In anderen Freds wird geflamed, dass man mittlerweile alles in den Allerwertesten geblasen bekommt. Man kann es also wohl nie allen recht machen.

Wenns die Möglichkeit gegeben hätte, hätte ich übrigens "mir egal, obwohl ich Caster bin" genommen.


----------



## Faimith (6. August 2008)

Imladmorgul schrieb:


> Viele Antworter bisher bemängeln, dass es schwerer wird, an Gegenstände zu kommen. In anderen Freds wird geflamed, dass man mittlerweile alles in den Allerwertesten geblasen bekommt. Man kann es also wohl nie allen recht machen.
> 
> Wenns die Möglichkeit gegeben hätte, hätte ich übrigens "mir egal, obwohl ich Caster bin" genommen.




Dann wähls aus xD^^


----------



## Imladmorgul (6. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Dann wähls aus xD^^



ok, gemacht, danke


----------



## Gremu (6. August 2008)

Also die ganzen fragen die heir aufkommen werden alle in der FAQ beantwortet. Die ganze Sache wird so aussehen das der Itempool der bosse kleienr wird. also haben die Teiel eine höhere Dropchance. was zur folge hat das weniegr teile gedisst werden müssen da mehr leute diese brauchen. Finde die einführung wirklich gut. Alles wo damals Heal drauf war wird umgerechnet in Zaubermacht. Auch bufffood etc. Vorallem gut für priest dudus Palas schamies die sich nicht mehrere Eq zusammen farmen müssen um von healer zum DD zu werden. Ausserdem ist es ein vorteil weil man sio schneller healer findet. EIn Shadow brauch dann nur noch umskillen um als guter healer zu fungieren wenn er vorher schon gutes dmg eq hat


----------



## walker20 (6. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Und zwar, dass die Range DD und Heiler die gleichen Gegenstände nutzen werden können...
> 
> Daher wird in Zukunft vermutlich oft darüber gewürfelt wer denn nun einen Gegenstand haben darf ^^...


Wird IMHO eher kaum spürbare Auswirkungen haben, weil die Gesamtanzahl aller Gegenstände reduziert werden kann. Kam es beim Loot bisher darauf an, dass entweder Heiler- oder DD-Klamotten droppten und die einen oft nichts mit denen der anderen anfangen konnten, werden ab diesem Punkt "doppelt" soviele Gegenstände droppen, die beide verwenden können. Das dämpft die Konkurrenz, da mit jedem Drop bei dem ein Caster-Item dabei ist, auf jeden Fall ein Caster profiert )egal ob Heiler oder DD) und nichts unnütz droppt, weil z.B. der Heiler ne Hose bräuchte, die aber nicht droppte und der Mage, dessen Hose droppte, bereits eine hat und der Drop damit sinnlos ist. Das wirds nichtmehr geben. Jedenfalls nur noch sehr reduziert.


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Ich hab so die befürchtung das mir dann die Magier meine Heilerroben wegwürfeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt ist die konkurenz ja eher gering, naja wir werden sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bergerdos (6. August 2008)

Oh mann, in den Kommentaren zu dem Buffed-Bericht sind die jetzt schon bei über 500 und jetzt fängt das hier auch noch an ......

Manche Leute sollten erst mal lesen, dann nochmal lesen und am besten noch ein drittes mal lesen was in den Beiträgen steht, sollten sie es beim 3. Mal immernoch nicht verstanden haben ist es besser keine Kommentar dazu zu schreiben.
Wenn ich dauernd lese "Die DD würfeln auf mein Heilerteil" .... Es gibt kein "Heilerteil mehr", zumindest in Bezug auf Addheal, es wird im weiteren Verlauf, besonders mit lvl 80 wieder eine deutliche Unterscheidung zwischen Heilerteilen und DD-Teilen geben, die bestehen aber nicht aus dem Unterschied "+ DMG" oder "+ Heal" sondern ob da Willenskraft oder Trefferwertung / Crit drauf ist.
Wenn später ein Heiler auf ein Teil würfelt das Trefferwertung und Crit drauf hat ist er genauso ein Ninja-Looter wie jetzt ein Magier der einem Heiler ein Teil wegwürfelt weil das ja 2 Schaden mehr macht als sein jetziges.

Momentan würfeln im Raid 3 Heiler auf einen Drop, später würfeln 7 Caster auf 5 Drops - wo ist jetzt die Chance größer sein Equip zu verbessern ?
Seht es doch mal so, man ärgert sich vielleicht wenn man als DD gegen einen Heiler im Würfeln verliert, aber wenigstens HAT man die Chance auf irgendwas zu würfeln.
Wir waren gerstern in Kara und hatten 3 neue Leute dabei (Blau/Grün Hexer und Magier). Es sind natürlich an Stoff 4 Heilerteile gedropt die nette Splitter in der Gildenbank abgeben, die Neuen Leute haben leider in die Röhre geschaut - genau das passiert später nicht mehr in dem Umfang.

Das Argument, daß alle nachher gleich aussehen zählt auch nicht, Heiler brauchen ganz andere Stats auf den Klamotten als DD, und jetzt laufen auch nicht alle Hexer und Magier in den gleichen Klamotten rum obwohl beide Zauberschaden brauchen.
Als Priester find ich gut, daß ich nicht dauernd verschiedene Equips mit mir rumschleppen muß die die Taschen verstopfen, als Druide brauch ich "nur" noch 3 statt 4 Equips ^^

Das einzige Problem seh ich darin, daß im PVP die Balance nicht mehr gegeben ist wenn z.B. ein Shadowpriester deutlich mehr heilt bei gleichem Schaden - aber das wird Blizzard auch in den Griff bekommen bzw. ist mir auch egal weil ich eh kein PVP mache ^^


----------



## Malakas (6. August 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> blödsinn! wenn das kommt, wird der loot-pool von bossen auch kleiner und dadurch wird die droppchance von gegenständen erhöht, oder meinst nicht?




bingo  ; ) genauso schauts aus, ausserdem hat der plündermeister da auch noch ein wörtchen mitzureden... oder oldschool dkp ausgepackt und dann bekommt man seine items früher oder später auch ...


----------



## Madrake (6. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> den hexer hat er ja nur als beispiel genommen ^^ vermute ich mal
> 
> Und erklär mal warum hexer mit wotlk wille brauchen?
> 
> MFG



Ebenso wie auch bei den Magiern wie auch Hexer ist Wille nicht fehl am Platz... - wozu haben denn sonst Magier (besonders) wie auch Hexer sich bei mir immer per whisper im Raid einen Willenskraftbuff erbettelt? Weil deren grad am auslaufen war?

ganz einfach wie auch bei Priestern und Dudus heißt es bei magiern und Hexer +Wille = +Spelldmg udn womöglich manareg. Evtl. wohl nicht ganz so hoch gewertet wie bei Priestern und Dudus aber doch hoch genug damit es vorteilhaft sein wird.

Und btw. ich finde die Änderung nicht so gut.
Thema 1: Das der Inventarplatz eines Heilcasters geringer gehalten wird, damit er keine 2 Equips braucht, um alleine zu questen (dmgzeugs) und Heilzeugs, der Kommentar von Blizzard ist fehl am Platz -> Siehe Gegenbeispiel der Defkrieger wieviel der mit sich rumschleppt abegsehen von seinen Ressiequips.
Thema 2: Heil und Spelldmg zusammenlegen = +spell und +heil, auch fehl am Platz, da die Heilerklamotten seit BC, ich weiß nciht welcher Patch das war, schon sehr gut gebuffed wurde, und seither eigentlich kein Heiler herumgequängelt hatte weil er allein mit einer Quest nicht mehr zurechtkam, was eigentlich Solo zu bewältigen wäre. Da hat es ein Defkrieger erheblich schwerer. Insbesondre das man den Heiler, ich jedenfalls, dazu nicht umskille um zu questen. In Heilklamotten mit Heilskillung habe ich meine Dailys gemacht, ca. 1k Spelldmg, das im Moment so oder so fast auf 0/8/15 Niveau ist.
Thema 3: erhöhter Pool der Personen die drauf Bedarf würfeln könnten, wenn man bedenkt noch an die Zeiten das Heiler unter sich das Item gewürfelt haben, und nun das die Heiler zu den Castern dazu geworfen werden? Dabei ist der Itempool geringergehalten, aber die die das Item benötigen könnten der Pool dazu größer... - Logik? Insbesondre das das ich es nicht rüstungsklassifiziert sehe, also das man darauf pocht das Paladin nun nur Platte zu tragen haben, sondern Platte, Schwere Rüstung, Leder sowie auch Stoff - hauptsache Stats stimmen.
Die die das Item haben, bzw. nichts mehr aus der Instanz brauchen werden diese meiden. Ergo es kommen andre dazu, die ebenfalls wohl Bedarf haben auf das eine Stück.
Thema 4: Demzufolge wäre die Teilung von DD Castern und Heiler Caster (mit dem Bonus an Spelldmg) doch sehr von vorteilhaft, für beide Fraktionen, wie Caster so auch Heiler. Heiler würfeln unter sich also Paladine, Schamanen, Druiden und Priester - sowie auch die Caster DD's Paladine (Prots), (Todesritter?), Schamanen (Ele), Jäger (verirrte), Druiden (Mondkind), Magier, Hexer, Prieser (Shadow, Diszi)
Wie gesagt ALLE Klassen können Stoff tragen, und wenn dann alles zusammengelegt wird wird der Pool umso größer, jedoch das was zu Looten gibt wird weniger. Im Vergleich zu BC. Siehe dazu auch Thema 3 oben.

mfg


----------



## Lillyan (6. August 2008)

Ich finds gut... so findet der ganze schöne Kram den wir sonst entzaubern und die Plitter stapelweise in den banken lagern vielleicht doch noch eine sinnvolle Verwertung.


----------



## Tsorro (6. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> ...................80ig.........................


Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie und warum man nur sowas schreiben kann


----------



## inv.zib (6. August 2008)

finde es nicht so gut, da nun auch dmg caster mir meine heal sachen wegwürfeln könnten :/


----------



## Faimith (6. August 2008)

Hmmm

naja ok ^^ 

aber ich kenne keinen mage der jetzt voll auf wille gehen würde um spelldmg rauszuquetschen xD


----------



## Argolo (6. August 2008)

Ich finde Zaubermacht echt super.
Jetzt muss ich zwar als Holy Priest noch mit den Mages und Hexenmeister würfeln, jedoch muss man nicht verzweifelt warten bis endlich ein Boss mal nen Heileritem dropt. Andererseits muss ich mir nicht mehr 2 verschiedene Equipsets für PvE anlegen, sondern kann für alle 3 Skillungen ein Equipset verwenden. Was kann man mehr wollen?


----------



## Silenya (6. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Hmm stimmt.. aber ^^ ich denke wer nen Char auf 80ig lvln kann hat auch ein wenig was im köpfchen .. *hoffe es*
> 
> Ansonsten... auch wenn es nur Beta ist.. das mit der Zaubermacht scheint eindeutig zu sein..
> 
> MFG



irgendwann is jeder 80, auch wenn er noch so wenig vom spiel kapiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider ^^


----------



## sp0tz (6. August 2008)

Naja, ich finds nicht so gut das nun fast alle Caster auf das selbe Würfeln... Laut dem FAQ will Blizzard ja umgehen das zu viele Leute aufs selbe würfeln indem sie einfach mehr Items droppen lassen/keine unnützen Items mehr in Inis droppen.
Aber daran glaub ich nicht so recht...

Mal sehen wie es letztendlich wird ;D


----------



## kio82 (6. August 2008)

Jedenfalls werden dann weniger Sachen gedisst in der Zukunft. Wie oft ist schon ein Heiler bzw Caster Item gedroppt, und keiner konnte es brauchen. So erhoeht sich dann die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass zumindest ein Spieler der Gruppe mit einem Laecheln im Gesicht aus der Ini geht.


----------



## Te-Rax (6. August 2008)

Wie Blizzard bereits angekündigt hat wollen sie versuchen die Items in eine einheit zu bekommen. D.h. kein Fauerzauberschaden mehr usw. Aber wenn sie versuchen echt alles mit einem neuen Attribut in gleichheit zu bringen frag ich mich wie lange man verzweifelt eine Instanz besuchen soll um dieses Item zu bekommen. Geschweige den in einen 25Mann-Raid. Dazu kommen ja noch dieses "Skille mit einem Tastendruck um" feature. D.h. falls mal ein heiler zu viel in der Gruppe ist skillt er um und kann sein equipment anlassen da es ja auch als spelldmg durchgeht. Ich denke das Zaubermacht mehr Chaos als Reinheit in das Spiel bringt. Vorallem dürfen sich Hybrid Klassen über weniger Items auf der Bank freuen. Den Spielern wurde ja in letzter Zeit schon viel Kompfort gewährleistet, aber man muss wirklich nicht alles hinterhergeschmissen bekommen.

MfG


----------



## Disarion (6. August 2008)

Also ich halt das für noch ziemlich unsicher...

Aber meine eigentliche Frage lautet:
sollten sich dann nun alle Dmg-Caster Healerzeugs zulegen da dies ja mit 1,9 Dividiert wird (oder so ähnlich) 
und man dann im endeffekt mehr "zaubermacht" hat als die bisherigen Dmg-Caster-Items?

P.s.: Habs noch nich durchgerechnet aber 1,9 is ja nun nich so ne große Differenz.


----------



## Plakner (6. August 2008)

Bin Mage und diese Neuerung stärkt mich noch mehr in meinem Entschluss nen Shami zu rerollen...


----------



## Faimith (6. August 2008)

Bin auch mage ^^ aber ich bleib dabei


Es wird ja eigentlich keine Umstellung ^^ Items sind immernoch Items xD


MFG


----------



## Omidas (6. August 2008)

Ich hab für: "Naja hab so meine Zweifel" angekreuzt.

Erstens denke wich auch, dass dadurch viel mehr Leute als jetzt gleich aussehen werden. Und wer jetzt meint, dass das nicht passiert, weil zum Beispiel die Heilerrobe Wille drauf hat und der Mage sie deswegen nicht braucht ... wozu wird dann Zaubermacht eingeführt. Ist doch grad deswegen, damit mehrere Leute das tragen können. Wäre doch total sinnfrei eine Hürde wegfallen würde aber es immer noch gedisst wird, weil Wille drauf ist und kein Heiler sie mehr braucht. Und wie bereits erwähnt wird Wille für die Caster DDs wichtiger. Blizzard hat so einige Sachen im Talentbaum rein gebaut, die netweder Wille erhöhen oder davon profitieren (Siehe Mage Arcan Baum).

Und als zweites das Balancing. Im Moment ist auf Heileritems 1/3 Spelldmg noch mit drauf. Grob geschätzt kann man sagen, das Heiler Items doppelt soviel Heilung drauf wie Spelldmg auf Caster Items. Also hat ein Heiler 2/3 des eines DDs. Mit den neuen Wert wird er genauso viel haben. Also eine Steigerung um 1/3.

Also wegen mir könnte es ruhig so bleiben wie es ist. Fände ich (aus heutiger Sicht) schon komisch, wenn ein WL jetzt mit dem Heilerstab von Archimonde rumlaufen würde. Es passen halt optisch die "richtigen" Casterklamotten nicht zu einem Heile meiner Ansicht nach


----------



## Silmarilli (6. August 2008)

Aberon schrieb:


> Die Änderung mit Zaubermacht halte ich für unsinnig.
> Für Heiler ist es ganz gut aber als Caster-DD wird es so ziemlich schwer an Gegenstände zu kommen.



genaaaauuu wer braucht schon heiler ... guter ansatz ... wozu dennen auch das leben erleichtern *kopf tisch kopf tisch*

im gegenteil ... die heiler werden es schwerer haben 

wenn ich aktuell eine gruppe her nehme die sich gerne mal für die TDM zusammen findet .... ich steh auf solche IMBA setups wo dann alle glauben ich hab die idealen klassen also wirds auch gut gehen 

so gesehen ... ein krieger ... klar wer sonst könnte DER tank sein , zwei magier , ein hexer und ein priester 
und wehe es kommt jemand mit alternaiven möglichkeiten ... es gibt echt leute die gehen da mit nix anderes hinein 

wenn da was droppt was der heiler gut brauchen kann hat er drei potenzielle konkurenten, die DD'ler haben um einen mehr der Heiler um drei 

seid se das umgestellt haben mit Heilsachen die auch dmg machen wurden mir als stoffie schon drei mal definitive HEIL-Sachen von nem DD'ler weg gewürfelt. jeweils in heroics die Heiler-Hose aus der Dampfkammer, der BLAUE Heiler-Gürtel aus dem Tiefensumpf und die Stiefel in der ich glaub mechanar war das .... weil die sind ja so doll für nen hexer und magier gnarf

ich finds gut und so hab ich auch gevoted ... weil beim lvln oder farmen immer ein extriges equip einzupacken is auf dauer auch mühsam und wehe man kommt auf die idee mit der aussage man brauche ein dmg teil fürs lvln dann is man sowieso auf drei bis vier neuen ignor-listen ... also echt ... ich find die gleichberechtigung gut

lg sily


----------



## N-Gage (6. August 2008)

Ich versteh die Aufregung überhaupt nicht was die Items angeht.

Es wird eh wieder so ein das es am Anfang eben nur die Spieler besondere Items haben die auch den notwendigen Skill haben
um diese zu erspielen.

Und dann kommt es wie in BC auch 

Alle Kiddys weinen rum weil Sie keine Epics bekommen und schon wird das alles wieder gepätcht und sieht so aus wie in BC
das alle dann die Epics geschenkt bekommen.

Deshalb finde ich es lächerlich wenn die Leute heute bei einer Ladung in eine Hero Ini Full Epic Leute suchen.

Epic sagt in WoW schon lange nix mehr über Skill aus.


----------



## Stonewhip (6. August 2008)

Ich habe selber nur zwei Caster, keinen Heiler und mich mit der Thematik noch nicht weiter auseinandergesetzt, aber verstehe ich das richtig, das jetzt nicht nur HeilPala's, RestoDruiden und -Schamanen und Priester um EIN Item würfeln, sondern der ganze "CasterHaufen" AUCH "need" wählen darf da der +heal in "+spelleffekt" geändert wird?

Eine solche Regelung ist nicht so prickelnd in meinen Augen, da die "erhöhte Droprate" erst bestätigt werden muss (was man vor hat, und was dann im Endeffekt "live" geht, sind zweierlei Dinge). Genauso gut könnte man die Rüstungsklassen abschaffen, und jedes Item für jeden tragbar machen. Bei der Momentanan Situation auf einigen Realms (Stichwort "lootninjas" und "need/greed") wird es nahezu UNMÖGLICH gemacht, einen RND-Run in einer INI zu machen ohne einen Herzinfarkt zu bekommen. 

Es sieht vielmehr so aus, das Blizzard die Spieler "zwingen" will, sich vermehrt in den Instanzen aufzuhalten, denn einen logischen Vorteil hat die Regelung in meinen Augen NICHT (ausser das die Anzahl der "stoffequippten" CasterChars DRAMATISCH ansteigen werden - und ob man DAS "Vorteil" nennen kann...).

Und wie gesagt, ob mehr Items droppen, wird sich erst noch zeigen (müssen).

Wenn ich da aber etwas missverstanden habe, kann man es mir vielleicht kurz plausibel erklären..


----------



## Elinya (6. August 2008)

Finde die Sache Super(und ja ich bin ein Caster/Hexer).

Somit landen weniger Gegenstände im Sumpf der Verzaubererrute und der Loottable des Bosses wird kleiner.Anstatt 3 Heileritems und 3 Casteritems droppt der Boss halt "nur" noch 2 Zaubermachtitems.So ist die Chance meiner Meinung nach gestiegen an das Item zu kommen.Bis jetzt musste man manchesmal einen Raidboss 10 mal killen um endlich an das Item zu kommen was man haben wollte weil darunter auch Heilerzeugs war was gedroppt ist.Jetzt umringt einen zwar mehr Konkurenz aber dafür fallen die Items öfter.

LG


----------



## Gremu (6. August 2008)

Also hier verstehen anscheind echt viele leute die ganze sache nicht. Den dmg castern bringt diese 1.9 garnix egal ob sie nun healer oder caster sachen anhaben. die bisherigen caster sachen werden um faktor 1.9 veringert. heisst also ein teil mit 190 heal hat dann noch 100 Zaubermacht. damit die heilungen aber geich bleiben wird der faktor wieder um 1,9 erhört. Also wer mit 1900 add heal damals 4k heal gezaubert hat (kenen da keien werte bin kein healer) der bekommt mit seienn 1000 zaubermacht nun den selben heal raus. Naja un dmit den Itempool ist es so je weniger items er dropped desto höher die dropchance. also wird das mehrere leute darauf würfeln nicht egrade zum nachteil. die chancen ein teil zu bekommen stehen da denke ich mal gleich. Als beispiel Caster dolch beim prinz in kara hat 14% drop chance der healkolben 13%. so bei Zaubermacht fällt ein teil weg und das was bleibt würde dann 27% dropchance haben. So in der Art muss man sich das vorstellen. Also würfeln zwar mehr aber die chance das er dropped ist auch sehr viel grösser


----------



## Ennia (6. August 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> Ebenso wie auch bei den Magiern wie auch Hexer ist Wille nicht fehl am Platz... - wozu haben denn sonst Magier (besonders) wie auch Hexer sich bei mir immer per whisper im Raid einen Willenskraftbuff erbettelt? Weil deren grad am auslaufen war?
> 
> ganz einfach wie auch bei Priestern und Dudus heißt es bei magiern und Hexer +Wille = +Spelldmg udn womöglich manareg. Evtl. wohl nicht ganz so hoch gewertet wie bei Priestern und Dudus aber doch hoch genug damit es vorteilhaft sein wird.
> 
> ...



ad 1: naja, das zeug hol ich vorm raid aus der bank und gut ist.. ich trag doch das zeug nich spazieren... genauso mach ichs auch mit dem off-equip

ad 2: das kriegerdasein ist nun mal ein hartes los - hat aber auch seine vorteile! ein krieger (deff!) hat minimalste kosten im raid, da buff-regenzien usw. einfach wegfallen, außerdem ist der unterschied beid en kriegerskillungen nicht wahnsinnig groß.

ad 3: du hast aber schon bedacht, dass ab lvl 80 so wie so wieder klassenspezivische sets (t7 oder so- ka) zur verfügung stehen? da erledigt sich dann wieder die frage: "wer bekommt was?" und außerdem ist das gildenintern zu regeln: dkp, plündermeister und roll usw.

ad 4: ja, alle klassen können stoff tragen, aber das ist wohl schwachsinn, weil ein pala mit platte ist wohl willkommener als jemand mit stoffsachen....


----------



## Stonewhip (6. August 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> ad 4: ja, alle klassen können stoff tragen, aber das ist wohl schwachsinn, weil ein pala mit platte ist wohl willkommener als jemand mit stoffsachen....


"Schwachsinn" ist, einen HealPala mit 1500 +heal und Vollplatte, einem HealPala mit 2200 +heal und Mischequip vorzuziehen!


----------



## Xilibili (6. August 2008)

Ich find das gut da ich als Moonkin dann auch heilen kann ^^ nen bissel^^


----------



## Nr2 (6. August 2008)

denke dass es selten so sein wird, da die items durch bestimmte stats schon klar für heiler sein werden (manareg, respektive crit) und vernünftige leute da schon aufpassen worauf sie würfeln.


----------



## FFX (6. August 2008)

so ein riesen SCHEISSDRECK!

Heiler sind jetzt schon OP im PvP und mit dem Addon sollen sie mit Heilskillung durch Zaubermacht VIEL mehr dmg machen? Ja GZ Blizzard zum Schwachsinn des Jahres!

bin weg, heiler rerollen...

bb


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. August 2008)

Gremu schrieb:


> Also hier verstehen anscheind echt viele leute die ganze sache nicht. Den dmg castern bringt diese 1.9 garnix egal ob sie nun healer oder caster sachen anhaben. die bisherigen caster sachen werden um faktor 1.9 veringert. heisst also ein teil mit 190 heal hat dann noch 100 Zaubermacht. damit die heilungen aber geich bleiben wird der faktor wieder um 1,9 erhört. Also wer mit 1900 add heal damals 4k heal gezaubert hat (kenen da keien werte bin kein healer) der bekommt mit seienn 1000 zaubermacht nun den selben heal raus. Naja un dmit den Itempool ist es so je weniger items er dropped desto höher die dropchance. also wird das mehrere leute darauf würfeln nicht egrade zum nachteil. die chancen ein teil zu bekommen stehen da denke ich mal gleich. Als beispiel Caster dolch beim prinz in kara hat 14% drop chance der healkolben 13%. so bei Zaubermacht fällt ein teil weg und das was bleibt würde dann 27% dropchance haben. So in der Art muss man sich das vorstellen. Also würfeln zwar mehr aber die chance das er dropped ist auch sehr viel grösser




juhu wenigstens einer hats verstanden!!!! *jubel*


----------



## Faimith (6. August 2008)

FFX schrieb:


> so ein riesen SCHEISSDRECK!
> 
> Heiler sind jetzt schon OP im PvP und mit dem Addon sollen sie mit Heilskillung durch Zaubermacht VIEL mehr dmg machen? Ja GZ Blizzard zum Schwachsinn des Jahres!
> 
> ...



Ruhig Blut ^^

Mei gott xD..

naja ^^ wenn alle so denken wie du schadets nicht.. dann wirds auch an Heilern nicht fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (6. August 2008)

Gremu schrieb:


> Also hier verstehen anscheind echt viele leute die ganze sache nicht. Den dmg castern bringt diese 1.9 garnix egal ob sie nun healer oder caster sachen anhaben. die bisherigen caster sachen werden um faktor 1.9 veringert. heisst also ein teil mit 190 heal hat dann noch 100 Zaubermacht. damit die heilungen aber geich bleiben wird der faktor wieder um 1,9 erhört. Also wer mit 1900 add heal damals 4k heal gezaubert hat (kenen da keien werte bin kein healer) der bekommt mit seienn 1000 zaubermacht nun den selben heal raus. Naja un dmit den Itempool ist es so je weniger items er dropped desto höher die dropchance. also wird das mehrere leute darauf würfeln nicht egrade zum nachteil. die chancen ein teil zu bekommen stehen da denke ich mal gleich. Als beispiel Caster dolch beim prinz in kara hat 14% drop chance der healkolben 13%. so bei Zaubermacht fällt ein teil weg und das was bleibt würde dann 27% dropchance haben. So in der Art muss man sich das vorstellen. Also würfeln zwar mehr aber die chance das er dropped ist auch sehr viel grösser




Ja also ^^ und ich bin dmg dealer.. hab ja gesagt... items bleiben items ^^ 

MFG


----------



## blaupause (6. August 2008)

Nr2 schrieb:


> denke dass es selten so sein wird, da die items durch bestimmte stats schon klar für heiler sein werden (manareg, respektive crit) und vernünftige leute da schon aufpassen worauf sie würfeln.



*sign 

also ich finds gut, da kann man sich endlich mal paar taschenplätze freihalten und die sockel (+spell/ + heal) sind dann auch multifunktionell).
da ich eh kein fan von randomgrupps bin ist es so wie immer : dem, dems am meisten nützt (die größte verbesserung bringt), der kriegt das teil.
durch die einführung der zaubertempowertung finde ich es auch gut, wenn man wieder mal ein paar werte wegnimmt, damit alles übersichtlicher bleibt und nicht allzusehr in ein optimieren von irgendwelchen formeln ausartet.


----------



## Madrake (6. August 2008)

Nr2 schrieb:


> denke dass es selten so sein wird, da die items durch bestimmte stats schon klar für heiler sein werden (manareg, respektive crit) und vernünftige leute da schon aufpassen worauf sie würfeln.



Ergo:

manareg bringt allen Castern was sowohl DD's als auch Heiler

Zaubertempo bringt ebenfalls allen was

Crit vorrangig Caster DD's und auch Heilpaladin (je mehr Crits desto mehr Manareg) und etwaig auch andre Heiler - aber dann eher abzuraten (besonders Schamis :-P)

udn das mit Wille hab ich schon erklärt das da alle Vorteile haben der eine weniger der andre mehr.

mfg


----------



## blaupause (6. August 2008)

FFX schrieb:


> so ein riesen SCHEISSDRECK!
> 
> Heiler sind jetzt schon OP im PvP und mit dem Addon sollen sie mit Heilskillung durch Zaubermacht VIEL mehr dmg machen? Ja GZ Blizzard zum Schwachsinn des Jahres!
> 
> ...



wenn man sich mal die talentbäume anschaut, sieht man sicherlich 200- 300% mehr damage durch die skillung rausholt.


----------



## Ennia (6. August 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> "Schwachsinn" ist, einen HealPala mit 1500 +heal und Vollplatte, einem HealPala mit 2200 +heal und Mischequip vorzuziehen!




so ein scheiß ^^

du redest hier schon von paladine, die T4/5 - T6 Tragen und da zeigst du mir erstmal einen, der irgend ein Stoffding trägt... du Träumer.


----------



## Chilischote (6. August 2008)

Mich würds interessieren wie vom Spiel die Umrechnung von Zaubermacht in Healplus (Faktor 1,9) erkannt wird? 

Wirds nen Punkt im Skilltree geben der automatisch freigeschaltet wird wenn man genug Punkte investiert hat? 
Wird die Zaubermacht einfach bei wirken eines Heilzaubers umgerechnet? (Obwohl das ziemlich imba wär)

Wenn dieses Thema anständig gelöst wird seh ich diese Neuerung positiv.


----------



## FFX (6. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Ruhig Blut ^^
> 
> Mei gott xD..
> 
> ...



Ja aber ist doch so? Ein Holypriest nuked dann jeden DD weg (übertrieben ich weiss), das kann doch nicht wahr sein. Von den Disziplinfestungen mal ganz zu Schweigen, es darf einfach nicht sein. Im Moment ist auf den Heal-Items ja auch Spelldmg drauf und so ist es auch ausreichend, das was BLizzard hier plant ist krank und macht die Heiler zu PvP-Kings...


----------



## Silmarilli (6. August 2008)

FFX schrieb:


> so ein riesen SCHEISSDRECK!
> 
> Heiler sind jetzt schon OP im PvP und mit dem Addon sollen sie mit Heilskillung durch Zaubermacht VIEL mehr dmg machen? Ja GZ Blizzard zum Schwachsinn des Jahres!
> 
> ...


 ey bunny es geht um loot aus dem pve  geh bg's rocken und las die pve abteilung in ruhe


----------



## Knowing (6. August 2008)

Ich finds gut. habs immer schon nervig gefunden die Unterscheidung + Heal und + Zauberschaden. Zauber ist Zauber ob er Schaden macht oder heilt, macht keinen Unterschied, daher finde ich es mal technisch und praktisch richtig! Her mit der Zaubermacht.

Die Zusammenlegung macht jedenfalls Sinn auch bei Tempo und Trefferwertung soweit ich das überblicke.

Außerdem dropped immer Heilerzeugs jetzt wenn ich mal zu nem Raid komme und dann macht das Zeug eventuell auch fürn Hexer Sinn xD.

Ich finds sehr gut!


----------



## Cholan (6. August 2008)

Quelle: http://wow.buffed.de/features/3276/zaubermacht-frage-4-6

"5. Würfeln Heiler und Zauberschaden-Klassen auf die gleichen Gegenstände?

[...] Die gleichen Gegenstände werden deutlich öfter erbeutet. Das Argument, dass zum Beispiel Hexer und Magier Priestern die Stoff-Rüstungen wegwürfeln, zählt nicht, da Drops dementsprechend häufiger erscheinen.Es wird  einfach weniger nicht benutzbare Beute von Bossen oder als Questbelohnung geben. "

Damit ist die Sache mit dem "Loot-Problem" doch eigentlich aus der Welt.


----------



## Ennia (6. August 2008)

FFX schrieb:


> Ja aber ist doch so? Ein Holypriest nuked dann jeden DD weg (übertrieben ich weiss), das kann doch nicht wahr sein. Von den Disziplinfestungen mal ganz zu Schweigen, es darf einfach nicht sein. Im Moment ist auf den Heal-Items ja auch Spelldmg drauf und so ist es auch ausreichend, das was BLizzard hier plant ist krank und macht die Heiler zu PvP-Kings...



LEST EUCH DIE FAQ DURCH!!

Da steht zB. drinnen, dass healboni-sachen um den faktor 1,9 verringert werden, also nicht 1:1 übernommen werden - außerdem provitiert die zaubermacht vor allem von Talenten. Es kann also garnie sein, dass heiler aufeinmal die bessern DDler sind.. wo is denn da die logik und das balancing??


----------



## blaupause (6. August 2008)

Chilischote schrieb:


> Mich würds interessieren wie vom Spiel die Umrechnung von Zaubermacht in Healplus (Faktor 1,9) erkannt wird?
> 
> Wirds nen Punkt im Skilltree geben der automatisch freigeschaltet wird wenn man genug Punkte investiert hat?
> Wird die Zaubermacht einfach bei wirken eines Heilzaubers umgerechnet? (Obwohl das ziemlich imba wär)
> ...



denke mal : Wird die Zaubermacht einfach bei wirken eines Heilzaubers umgerechnet? (Obwohl das ziemlich imba wär)

seh da auch kein problem.

heute ist es ja auch so, das ein druide i restoskillung ( 1500+heal) wesentlich mehr heilt als nen moonkin mit healsachen ( 2000+heal). würde sagen die skillung machts.

es gibt sozusagen keine heiler und ddler mehr (zumindestens bei den klassen die nen heal und dd baum haben). zurzeit definiert sich die funktion in der gruppe ja dannach, auf welche sachen man need gemacht hat. mit zaubermacht als stat wird die funktion mehr dannach definiert, wie man zum momentanen zeitpunkt geskillt ist. es ist dann auch möglich mal nen anderen tree auszuprobieren, ohne erst lässtig equip zu farmen. man spart sich (die verzauberungen auf den secondequip). wenn sich 5 leute kennen, von denen keiner healequip hat, können auch mal alle zusammen in ne inni.


----------



## Silmarilli (6. August 2008)

Chilischote schrieb:


> Mich würds interessieren wie vom Spiel die Umrechnung von Zaubermacht in Healplus (Faktor 1,9) erkannt wird?
> 
> Wirds nen Punkt im Skilltree geben der automatisch freigeschaltet wird wenn man genug Punkte investiert hat?
> Wird die Zaubermacht einfach bei wirken eines Heilzaubers umgerechnet? (Obwohl das ziemlich imba wär)
> ...


sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe hast du sagen wir 1000 zaubermacht drückst du zB eine große Heilung vom Priester (komplette castzeit also volle plushealanrechnung) wir die Zaubermacht mit dem wert 1.9 multipliziert und dadurch errechnet sich dann das endresultat mit dem namen ... ey die Heilung war doch schon durch ...

ne scherz 

und wenn du eine kürzere castzeit bzw. einen niedrigeren rang benutzt wird einfach der Wert 1.9 verringert auf sagen wir 1.7 oder so oder noch weniger und es kommt weniger heile heile aus se hände

also drückst du heil-knopf kommt se heilung inkl heilplus durch multiplizeirung  dürckst du DD knopf kommt schaden respektive deiner zaubermacht

wie effektiv du deine Heilung dann ist hängt dann nur noch von deiner skillung ab


na dann wünsch ich mal happy umgewöhning ... nix mehr imba 1000 +dmg das heißt bald 1000 +zm ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sieht bescheuert aus 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lamer2 (6. August 2008)

Mir egal ^^ bin kein caster

Aber obwohl, so als Hunter spar ich mir das Spell DMG Equip für den Arkanen Schuss und das Heal Equip für den Pet Heal. So brauche ich nur noch 2 Equips zu farmen xD


*mich-weck-schmeis*


----------



## Cholan (6. August 2008)

sorry wegen off topic!
@Silmarilli: Deine Signatur ist so geil, made my day!! Kann mich noch gut an diesen Thread erinnnern, hab gerade Tränen gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaupause (6. August 2008)

Lamer2 schrieb:


> Aber obwohl, so als Hunter spar ich mir das Spell DMG Equip für den Arkanen Schuss und das Heal Equip für den Pet Heal. So brauche ich nur noch 2 Equips zu farmen xD


 
^^


----------



## Faimith (6. August 2008)

Cholan schrieb:


> sorry wegen off topic!
> @Silmarilli: Deine Signatur ist so geil, made my day!! Kann mich noch gut an diesen Thread erinnnern, hab gerade Tränen gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ou ^^ den Beitrag aus dem Zitat kenn ich noch zu gut xD.. WoW->Frau xD.. hrhr^^


Naja.. ich denke mal es wird sich hoffentlich nicht sehr viel verändern was den dmg/heal betrifft...

Ich meine damit das wohl kaum plötzlich ein heal mehr dmg als ein dd macht ^^ und eben, es kommt auf die skillung drauf an...

Ich Danke für die tollen Beiträge (Und die nicht so tollen) xD


Und freue mich auf Wotlk xD

MFG


----------



## Winn (6. August 2008)

Mir egal^^ Denn ich bin Jäger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lamer2 (6. August 2008)

Winn schrieb:


> Mir egal^^ Denn ich bin Jäger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



erst dann spricht ja diese Veränderung an. Spart jedemenge farmarbeit xD


----------



## Serthil (6. August 2008)

Tag zusammen!

Ich, meines Zeichens Magier und sehr darauf bedacht dass items fair verteilt werden hab, wie scho bei der umfrage steht, meine zweifel....

Wie ganz vorne scho angesprochen wurde: Wenn ein item jetzt int, ad und wi hat, dazu noch 50zaubermacht dann rollen garantiert die hexer drauf. wtf will der hexer mit willenksraft? der hat weder manareg im kampf noch macht er lange castpausen...könnte er, tut er aba net.

Priester/Kluge Magier ham manareg infight, ergo nützt ihnen wille was. 

Das argument dass weniger items am loottable sind wird durch die kürzeren instanzen unterstützt, deswegen find ich des sehr positiv. 

Was mir noch aufgefallen is: ein freund von mir hat mal ne zeit lang Diszi/holy priest als DD im raid gespielt, ca den dmg output eines shadows, nur ohne support. dafür aba fast gleichwertiger heiler. 
wenn die jetz gleich viel dmg ham wie mages etc, aba durch heal eq ums doppelte manareg dann sin des für extremst lange kämpfe imba dds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grad wenn bei nem 25er boss vl noch 1 tank und 3 heiler leben, dann macht einer einfach schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@lamer2: dem arkanen schuss isses total wayne wie viel extra schaden du hast der wird durch ap berechnet^^
@des mit dem heilen: wenn du eine heilung castest wird bei 100 zaubermacht einfach mit 190 zaubermacht gerechnet, also wenn ma jetz ne kleinere castet dann wird nicht  100 addheal x0.7 gerechnet, sondern 100 addheal/zaubermacht x1.9 x0,7 (zum bleistift)


----------



## Basti32 (6. August 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> Ebenso wie auch bei den Magiern wie auch Hexer ist Wille nicht fehl am Platz... - wozu haben denn sonst Magier (besonders) wie auch Hexer sich bei mir immer per whisper im Raid einen Willenskraftbuff erbettelt? Weil deren grad am auslaufen war?
> 
> ganz einfach wie auch bei Priestern und Dudus heißt es bei magiern und Hexer +Wille = +Spelldmg udn womöglich manareg. Evtl. wohl nicht ganz so hoch gewertet wie bei Priestern und Dudus aber doch hoch genug damit es vorteilhaft sein wird.



Also um den bedarf eines Hexers an Willenskraft mal zu erklären mit dem add-on klickt einfach mal hier!!!
Und genau dies macht es nicht wirklich leichter beim würfeln dann zu sagen ey hier is aber wille drauf das bekommt der heiler


----------



## Guibärchen (6. August 2008)

*finde ich genial!
bei uns dropen pro ID bestenfalls 1-2 Caster items in den T6 inzen.. mit einer solchen änderung gibts endlich mehr brauchbare drops! und weniger Voids ^^*


----------



## Mikrowelle (6. August 2008)

also ich find das abartig weil dadurch wahrscheinlich es noch schwerer wird irgendwelche gescheiten items zu bekommen und die aussage das würde dafür sorgen dass es weniger nutzlose drops gibt find ich bescheuert (sry meine meinung)    weil wenns niemand braucht kann mans einfach verkaufen oder entzaubern so ist es für leute leichter die nich verzauberer sind ihre mats für selbige zu bekommen


Mein Fazit: Dumme Idee ich glaub ich höre dann mit meinem mage auf weil mein dudu dann uf heal sowieso mehr dmg macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miene - Onyxia (6. August 2008)

Mir egal, bin kein Caster !


----------



## Madrake (6. August 2008)

ich sag nur soviel... 

[ironieon]Warum führt Blizzard nicht gleich ab den fünfer Inzen in Nordend Tokkens für jeden z.B. [Tokken Krieger/ Druide/ Priester für Gürtel Itemlevel 150] - so in etwa - das wäre in meinen Augen fair[/ironieoff]

aber ich mein das wirklich im Ernst das ich in Ironie geschrieben habe, dann weiß jede Klasse was für sie relevant ist, oder auch nicht, und jeder kann sich das dann beim Händler umtauschen.

mfg


btw. das soviel gedisst wird in Inzen oder Raids, war am Anfang auch nicht zu BC, aber wird demzufolge, ich denk mal nicht anderst sein bei Wrath wenn die Inzen "abgefarmt" sind. So wie heutzutage bei Markenruns @ Kara usw.

Aber das mit dem Beispiel z.B. beim Prinz in karazhan, wenn man die Casteritems alles vereinheitlicht + die andren Drops dazurechnet:

Malchezaan (Meleedolch)
Geisterklinge/ Gerechtigkeit (Casterwaffe - zusammengefasst)
Reinherzigen/ Mystiker Umhang (Casterumhang - zusammengefasst)
Jadering (Casterring - frühers only heiler)
Phönixbogen (Jägerbogen)
gestohlene Seelen (Casterhalskette - frühers nur DD's)
Weltenwanderer (Umhang Melee)
Enthaupter (1H Melee)
Blutschrei (2H Melee)
1000 Male (Meleering)

das sind mit der Neuregelung 10 Drops, der Prinz lässt im Normalfall ein Tokken + zwei weitere Drops fallen macht dann eine Chance auf 20% das man sein Item sieht das er es dabei hat, jedoch kommt dann noch dazu, das man womöglich nicht alleine ist, der darauf Bedarf hat, das erschwert zudem noch das ganze, ebenfalls. Es kann sein das man dann um den Casterdolch - dann können es alle Caster tragen (bis auf Paladine) - gegen bis zu 6 oder 8 würfeln darf. Und die Chance ist dann noch geringer, als das der Prinz das Item dabei hat. Und soviel höher ist die Dropchance wiederrum auch nicht, von 15% auf 20% erhöht... - dabei ist dann das Würfelglück um weiteres mehr gesunken als die Droprate von Blizzard erhöht wurde.

mfg




















Edit:
zum Prinzloot Beispiel:
man kann nun sagen, das man wenn dann alle ausgestattet sind, ja irgendwann so oder so das Item einem zugesteckt wird... - jedoch das ist dann so in Raids die meist in 80% Stammgruppen ablaufen. Jedoch ist dies aber nicht immer die Regel das alles in solchen Stammgruppen abläuft.
Aber die 5er Inzen sehen ganz anderst aus, ebenso Rndraids, die sind rein auf das obige Beispiel aufgebaut. Zwar hat der Boss in fünfer Instanzen dann z.B.

Casterhose (Stoff)
Meleedolch
Tankschild
Druidenstab (katzenform, bärenform)
Handschuhe Physikalisch Schaden (Schwere Rüstung) 

Sind fünf Drops: also Chance das eines dropt wie beim Prinz 20%. Ich habe es ausgewogen genommen damit jede was damit anfangen kann mit den Loots, auch wenn nun die Rüstungsklasse zweitrangig wird. Also folgendes Setup für Inzen:
Druide, 2x Magier, Hexe und Priester - diese streiten sich um die Hose also 20% Dropchance + 25% Würfelglück (20% wenn der Druide mitwürfelt) - wobei sich der Druide noch denkt, wäre nett für Mondkind oder Heilequip - frühers war es für die Caster 33 % Würfelglück, aber auch mehr Möglichkeit an Bossloots. Und wie schon gesagt es muss nicht immer gegeben sein, das man bei Randomgruppen in dieser Instanz immer die gleichen Gesichter (Charaktere, wohlgemerkt auch der Name) dabeihat, und deshalb dann auch sagt, wenn man dann morgen dahin geht dann hab ich es ganz bestimmt.

Also demnach was will Blizzard damit bezwecken? Es soll doch eigentlich das Spielen miteinander fördern und auch mal Schritte in die Randomgruppen fördern. Aber das ist eher ein gewaltiger Schritt rückwärts in Richtung organisierte Stammgruppen, auch für fünfer Instanzen, mit solch einer Loottable und der Zaubermacht.


----------



## DarkDeath2008 (6. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Hiho Community
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen, was Ihr von der neuen Umstellung in der Beta haltet?
> 
> ...




Jäger und Priester auch Y_Y
Neinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :-(

Oder sind Jäger keine Range DD?^^


----------



## maiorkoenig (6. August 2008)

Wieso führt Blizz nicht gleich anstatt Stoff, Leder, Schwere Rüstung und Platte nur eins ein und jede Klasse bekommt dann die Rüstung mit einem Faktor für Soff Leder Schwere oder Platte multipliziert. Dazu dann noch ein Wert namens Kampfmacht der Tanks deffwertung melees ap und castern Zaubermacht bringt. Dann wird es nie wieder dropps geben die keiner braucht und jede Individualtität (falls es die überhaupt noch gibt haben ja eh alle mit einer gewissen Spezialisierung die selbe Skillung) verschwindet aus dem Spiel.
Wers nicht gemerkt hat ich find die Änderung sche*** obwohl ich kein caster bin.


----------



## Two (6. August 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es reicht auch, wenn man nur an der Umfrage teilnimmt...
> 
> 
> Ich finde die Idee nicht sehr praktisch, weil es gibt immer noch Leute die es dann überhaupt nicht verstehen und dann würfelt z.B. auch ein Hexer auf ein Item mit Willenskraft drauf, obwohl es für Priester nützlicher wäre. Habe da so meine Zweifel, aber man sollte doch trotzdem auf die offizielle Erweiterung warten, denn es ist immernoch die Beta und wie Blizzard gesagt hat, wird sich da noch so einiges ändern.


 er will einfach nur mehr beiträge bekommen
 viele einträge von ihm sind eh nur off topic^^


----------



## Two (6. August 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> Es kann also garnie sein, dass heiler aufeinmal die bessern DDler sind.. wo is denn da die logik und das balancing??


 mhm in wow logik und balancing?
 nie gehört, soll das übernachten addon kommen?


----------



## Hêllslâyêr (6. August 2008)

Also ich finde die Idee mal echt scheisse... Klah gibt es DKP aber ich find trozdem scheisse... Aber wie ich es mitbekomm habe oder auch hier gelesen habe weis nemmer werden in den 5'er Innis die Sachen mit Zaubermacht öfter droppen als normal..  Aber trozdem finde ich die Idee nicht gut =(


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. August 2008)

ganz ehrlich, ich halte nichts davon....nicht aus dem grund dass mehrere klassen um das gleiche item würfeln, mich stört es einfach dass alle gleich aussehen...

meine meinung: blizzard will sich nur designer für neue items sparen...dass sie immer unkreativer werden sieht man ja bei sw- / s4 items


----------



## Mab773 (6. August 2008)

Also, vorab, ich spiele einen Heiler.
Ich pers. finde die Idee nicht gut. Zwar ist das Leveln, da man ja mit seinem Heilequip nach der Zaubermachtänderung auch schaden macht, einfacher, aber ich finde es blöd, dass die Items dann vereinheitlicht werden. So kann jeder auf alles würfeln und es dauert sehr lange, bis man ein gewünschtes Item hat.


----------



## Borandur (6. August 2008)

Also ich spiele einen Heal-Schami und ich finde die Änderung eigentlich nicht schlecht.

Dafür das jetzt mehrere Klassen auf eine Gegenstandsart würfeln verringert sich die Menge der verschiedenen Items (z.b. gab es für den schmanen ele und heal items, gibt es jetzt nur ein item auf das gewürfelt wird). das ist besonders dann gut wenn nur ein heal schamane in der grp ist und kein ele und dann das item für den ele dropt, das ist dann sehr ärgerlich weil man dann nochmnal in die inze muss um das heal item zu bekommen.

also ich habe nix gegen die änderung und würde mir es zumindest mal angucken anstatt es schon vornherein zu kritisieren.

Gruß Borandur


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. August 2008)

also ich finds super, weil man nciht extra farmen muss wegen heal und cater item 
und es gibt jetzt halt nur eine "itemart" für healer und caster

naja bin  kein caster^^


----------



## Hulio (6. August 2008)

klar musste extra farmen für heal items, oder willste mit sagen wir, einer robe rumlaufen, die nur int, ausdaue,r crit und zaubermacht hat.
da gibt des dann alternativen mit wille und manareg.
die kann ein dd auch nutzen aber wieso sollte er wenn auch eine dropt die eben die werte eines dds hat...


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (6. August 2008)

scheisse ,  da jetzt  einem items eher weggewürfelt werden können , und in der arena  haben  priester spell dmg und heal in einem eq -.-


----------



## Lothron-Other (6. August 2008)

Ja denke Blizzard will damit auch wieder Platz machen. Da man ja dann kein zweite Equit braucht, macht es auch einfacher wenn mal ein Heiler fehlt, dann kann man schneller mal einen z.B. Priester sagen skill mal auf Heal. Ja die Chance das Item entzaubert werden ist geringer, außer wenn der Boss auf farmstatus ist.


----------



## wasilje (6. August 2008)

Ich habe "Nicht gut.. -.-" genommen weil damit Eles, Shadows, Moonkins, Diszis und Shockadine zu starken heal haben werden. 
Wenn mans mal mit lvl 70 Verhältnissen ausrechnet hat ein Ele sagen wir 1000 spelldmg und durch die Umstellung gleichzeitig 1900+ heal. Er heilt dann fast so viel wie ein vollwertiger Heiler was einfach zu viel ist und in sachen PvP einfach unfair gegenüber reinen dmg-Klassen . Auch wenn sich die Heiler jetzt über leichteres Farmen freuen ( was ich nicht verstehen kann weil das im PvP auch unfaire hinzufügen von +dmg bei +heal Items dies schon erleichtert hat) ist es im PvP einfach nicht ok.
Wenn das so wie angekündigt erscheint hat Blizzard PvP endgültig versaut.


----------



## Madrake (6. August 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> also ich finds super, weil man nciht extra farmen muss wegen heal und cater item
> und es gibt jetzt halt nur eine "itemart" für healer und caster
> 
> naja bin  kein caster^^



btw. nur das ein "Normaler" Heiler kein extra Equip mehr benötigt seit der upgrade auf Heilsachen +spelldmg, für Sachen wie alleine Questen oder Farmen. Dazu reicht der Spelldmg vollkommen aus der auf Heilersachen draufgepatcht wurde.

btw. zum Thema Loot bei Bossen in Raidinzen und fünfer Inzen hab ich folgende Beispiele mir ausgedacht... - siehe Link - und diese Beispiele können total real sein und sind nicht aus der Luft gegriffen. Wenn man es sich das genau überlegt, ist das zwar eine höhere Droprate bei den Bossen für die Items jedoch durch die immer wieder neu zusammengewürfelte Randomgruppen erheblich niedrigere Würfelchance - dazu sagt das Beispiel mehr...

Link zum Post


----------



## Lothron-Other (6. August 2008)

Jede Sache die Vorteile hat, hat auch Nachteile Blizzard will eben das Spieler schneller Erfloge haben. Es ist ja auch noch bischchen Zeit bis zur Veröffentlichung.


----------



## Kahadan (6. August 2008)

Die Einführung der Zaubermacht ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Ich würde gern auf 80 mit meinem Schamanen heilen, habe aber keine Lust auch als socher zu leveln.
Noch weniger Lust habe ich, auf dem Weg zur Stufe 80 entscheiden zu müssen ob:
-ich entweder nur Heil-Items als Questbelohnungen nehme, und mir das Leveln bis zur Stufe 80 immer schwerer fällt
oder
-ich nur Elementarschamanen Items zu wählen, und mir auf 80 erstman wieder Grundausrüstung zulegen muss.

Also habe ich gestimmt:
supi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. August 2008)

Es heißt DD!!! Man sagt ja nicht Damage Dealerler


----------



## Komakomi (6. August 2008)

ich finds supi!
Bin selber Heal-Dudu und als Dudu hat man ja bei 3-4 Eqips (Moonkin, Heal, Feral-DD, Feral-Tank) meist kaum noch Platz in der Bank/in den Taschen.
Jezt kann ich mit Heal-Eqip farmen gehen bei vollem Manaregg und MIT Lederausrüstung (gab bisher leider zu wenig Cast-Leder)! Gut, OK Krit fehlt halt nun mal aber später kommt dies langsam als 2.-Eqip rein wobei ich dennoch weiterhin teilweise mein Heal-Eqip anbehalten kann.

Allerdings besteht die Gefahr, dass mit Paladine für ihr Heal-Eqip Moonkin-Zeugs (endlich is mir ein anderes Wort für Eqip eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ) bedarfen....

nix desto trotz Gute umstellung (bei uns in Maggi is auserdem auch 10000 mal der Healer-Stab gedroppt der hat schon den spitznamen "Kristall der Leere")


----------



## nrg (6. August 2008)

FFX schrieb:


> so ein riesen SCHEISSDRECK!
> 
> Heiler sind jetzt schon OP im PvP und mit dem Addon sollen sie mit Heilskillung durch Zaubermacht VIEL mehr dmg machen? Ja GZ Blizzard zum Schwachsinn des Jahres!
> 
> ...



Klar, der Holy wird im BG jetzt den OffWarri mit 20k HP onehitten mit Smite -.-



wasilje schrieb:


> Ich habe "Nicht gut.. -.-" genommen weil damit Eles, Shadows, Moonkins, Diszis und Shockadine zu starken heal haben werden.
> Wenn mans mal mit lvl 70 Verhältnissen ausrechnet hat ein Ele sagen wir 1000 spelldmg und durch die Umstellung gleichzeitig 1900+ heal. Er heilt dann fast so viel wie ein vollwertiger Heiler was einfach zu viel ist und in sachen PvP einfach unfair gegenüber reinen dmg-Klassen . Auch wenn sich die Heiler jetzt über leichteres Farmen freuen ( was ich nicht verstehen kann weil das im PvP auch unfaire hinzufügen von +dmg bei +heal Items dies schon erleichtert hat) ist es im PvP einfach nicht ok.
> Wenn das so wie angekündigt erscheint hat Blizzard PvP endgültig versaut.



Dir ist aber klar das den oben genannten Skillungen die Skills und Verbesserungen aus den entsprechenden Bäumen fehlen? Ein Eleschami wird selbst mit gleichem Equip nie die gleiche Heilleistung haben wie ein Restoschami, entsprechende andere Klassen bitte einsetzen. Er geht früher oom, seine Heilungen sind kleiner und dauern länger. Im Gegenzug wird der Resto keinen 7k Kettenblitz werfen können weil ihm die Skills fehlen. Von Fairness im PvP bei WoW zu reden ist ein Hohn, fair ist da gar nix.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es eine sinnvolle Alternative, es werden nicht wie befürchtet alle gleich aussehen. Durch die Änderung können mehr Klassen mehr Ausrüstung nehmen, Uniformität habe ich wieder wenn S5 für Ehre da ist und jeder wieder im BG rumgammelt. Bis Dahin werden wir einen schönen Mix an Items an Spielern sehen.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber die Heulerei kommt mir so vor: mimimi, jetzt muss ich die Items mit jemandem teilen und das noch mit einem Heiler. Den meisten wäre es mehr als Recht wenn es nur noch Items mit +heal für Heiler geben würde und kein + DMG mehr.


----------



## Kono (shat) (6. August 2008)

da fallen soviele klassen und skillungen drunter
im prinzip besteht dann 90% der gruppen/raids aus jägern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ätzender gehts nicht

sollte nicht gemacht werden
das geht schwer nach hinten los, weil es nurnoch zoff, neid und mißgunst untereinander gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (6. August 2008)

Hiho,

natürlich könnte ich in dem Thread "Zaubermacht zu stark" posten !!doch!!: dann würden es 40 % weniger leute lesen !
deshalb: ich habe eine seeeehr lange autofarth drüber nachgedacht und da fiel mir ein:

Zaubermacht gibt nicht direkt 1,9 maladdheal und 1 mal -dmg, nein die spells profitetiren nur anders davon...

eventuell sieht es dann so aus das wenns es nicht geskilled wird alle spells die zaubermancht anders anrechenen bis man es skilled...

so /discuss on ich geh leveln


----------



## Faimith (7. August 2008)

Hier mal für alle die jetzt diese unnötigen Zaubermachtthreads eröffnen ^^

*Themanachobenschieb*


----------



## theduke666 (7. August 2008)

Zaubermacht = Doof

Warum?
Warum sollte man sich dann noch spezialisieren?
Ich bin Heiler, ich will aussehen wie ein Heiler und ich WILL gar keinen Schaden machen....
...komme auch ganz gut so klar.

Blizz will, das weniger entzaubert wird, weil zu wenige einen Drop gebrauchen können?
Warum? Wir kamen doch immer ganz gut klar damit? Sollen Splitter wieder teurer werden?

Also, was sind die tatsächlichen Gründe für "Zaubermacht"?


----------



## Faimith (7. August 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Zaubermacht = Doof
> 
> Warum?
> Warum sollte man sich dann noch spezialisieren?
> ...




Bist du sicher das du alle 5 Themenseiten durchgelesen hast? ^^

MFG

P.S:
Es bringt nichts wenn du noch xmal nen Zaubermacht Thread eröffnest ^^ das hier ist und bleibt der einzige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhr


----------



## Soulii (7. August 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> Also, vorab, ich spiele einen Heiler.
> Ich pers. finde die Idee nicht gut. Zwar ist das Leveln, da man ja mit seinem Heilequip nach der Zaubermachtänderung auch schaden macht, einfacher, aber ich finde es blöd, dass die Items dann vereinheitlicht werden. So kann jeder auf alles würfeln und es dauert sehr lange, bis man ein gewünschtes Item hat.



mimimi itemgeilheit


trugschluss...

mit der einführung von zaubermacht wird demendsprechend auch der lootpool verkleinert. was zur folge hat , dass mehr leute auf ein item rollen , das aber auch mehr als doppelt so oft droppt.
faktisch kommst du mit der einführung von zaubermacht als heiler besser weg als vorher. es bringt einfach nix 10 id's einen boss zu farmen der jede woche immer eine casterhosedroppt die keiner mehr braucht
und alle heiler rumjammern , wann denn doch endlich mal die heilerhose droppen würde


----------



## Faimith (7. August 2008)

Ich dachte eigentlich die Diskussion hätten wir beigelegt xD


Aber ok...

Itemgeilheit?..
Hast du was gegen gute Items? ^^


MFG


----------



## Avenenera (7. August 2008)

Nachdem jetzt schon Hexer und magier auf stoffsachen würfen die 60 heal und 25 spelldmg haben und needen weil es mehr spelldmg als bei ihnen ist wird das system nix ändern. Außer mehr schaden für heiler wuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarintosch (7. August 2008)

whipii. 
shamis und palas für alle! dann ist es im pvp fairer. fearschutz für alle priester! dann ists fairer. gleiches equipp für alle caster! da braucht man sich nicht freuen wenn man was droppt, sowas sollte zum alltag gehören. gleiche spells für alle caster! dann ist es im pvp fairer und man ist nicht auf zb. hexxor angewiesen um was zu verbannen. tankfähigkeiten und 20k rüssi für alle! es gibt ja zu wenig tanks. unsichtbarkeit für alle! dann whint keiner mehr über böse schurken.

leute, das hier war mal ein rollenspiel. diese änderungen beruhen NICHT auf spieltechnischer logik. diese änderungen beruhen nur auf geldmacherei. aktuelles beispiel: weniger klamotten zu modelieren, weniger klamotten zu balancen. mehr geld verdienen. und ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich dass das geld irgendwo anders in das game reingesteckt werden wird? wow ist nach wie vor das mmorpg mit den unumfangreichsten content-patches. wotlk wird bestimmt toll, dann wette ich ist wieder flaute.

naja, ich zocke aoc und wow im mom parallel. ich schau mir noch wotlk an und warte bis zum ersten content patch. wenns wieder so eine abzocke-aktion wird bin ich weg. kleiner tip: auch wenn mich einige flamen werden, aoc ist jetzt schon besser. klar, ist ne baustelle und es ist ne frechheit usw, aber man fühlt sich trotzdem deutlich weniger verarscht als bei wow.

es sind nur kleine schritte, aber sie häufen sich. scheinbar merkt keiner was sache ist. gut für bliz: mit der wow-community kann man mitlerweile alles machen. würd mich nicht wundern wenn es bald aus balancingtechnischen gründen nur noch einen skill-tree für alle geben wird und die leute sich fragen: "wie können die nur sowas machen! ich zock trotzdem weiter" während so einige andere sagen: "ui, toll. da brauch ich mir nicht mehr so die gedanken um meine skillung zu machen."


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

Zarintosch schrieb:


> whipii.
> shamis und palas für alle! dann ist es im pvp fairer. fearschutz für alle priester! dann ists fairer. gleiches equipp für alle caster! da braucht man sich nicht freuen wenn man was droppt, sowas sollte zum alltag gehören. gleiche spells für alle caster! dann ist es im pvp fairer und man ist nicht auf zb. hexxor angewiesen um was zu verbannen. tankfähigkeiten und 20k rüssi für alle! es gibt ja zu wenig tanks. unsichtbarkeit für alle! dann whint keiner mehr über böse schurken.
> 
> leute, das hier war mal ein rollenspiel. diese änderungen beruhen NICHT auf spieltechnischer logik. diese änderungen beruhen nur auf geldmacherei. aktuelles beispiel: weniger klamotten zu modelieren, weniger klamotten zu balancen. mehr geld verdienen. und ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich dass das geld irgendwo anders in das game reingesteckt werden wird? wow ist nach wie vor das mmorpg mit den unumfangreichsten content-patches. wotlk wird bestimmt toll, dann wette ich ist wieder flaute.
> ...


Drogen sind was schelchte, lass lieber die Finger davon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarintosch (7. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Drogen sind was schelchte, lass lieber die Finger davon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich zieh mir wow durch ne bong  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aba mittlerweile nur noch wegen gruppenzwang


----------



## -Therion- (7. August 2008)

Zarintosch schrieb:


> whipii.
> shamis und palas für alle! dann ist es im pvp fairer. fearschutz für alle priester! dann ists fairer. gleiches equipp für alle caster! da braucht man sich nicht freuen wenn man was droppt, sowas sollte zum alltag gehören. gleiche spells für alle caster! dann ist es im pvp fairer und man ist nicht auf zb. hexxor angewiesen um was zu verbannen. tankfähigkeiten und 20k rüssi für alle! es gibt ja zu wenig tanks. unsichtbarkeit für alle! dann whint keiner mehr über böse schurken.
> 
> leute, das hier war mal ein rollenspiel. diese änderungen beruhen NICHT auf spieltechnischer logik. diese änderungen beruhen nur auf geldmacherei. aktuelles beispiel: weniger klamotten zu modelieren, weniger klamotten zu balancen. mehr geld verdienen. und ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich dass das geld irgendwo anders in das game reingesteckt werden wird? wow ist nach wie vor das mmorpg mit den unumfangreichsten content-patches. wotlk wird bestimmt toll, dann wette ich ist wieder flaute.
> ...



Spiel mal Ultima Online. Da gibts nichtmal ne Klassenauswahl. Die Spieltechnische Logik dahinter heißt weniger Items bei Bossen und höhere Chancen das mein Caster/Heiler Item droppt.
Am besten wieder die T4/5/6 Tokens abschaffen und dann 100 Runs bis ich meine Klassen Brustplatte bekomme wie vor BC. 

Kroppzeug wie du was meint es wird abgezockt obwohl sie ja einfach kündigen können? Und ein Spiel spielen des "Gruppenzwangs" wegen sollten sich mal andere Freunde suchen!

PS: Wenn dir ne abbonierte Zeitschrift nicht mehr gefällt oder das Premiereprogramm zahlst du dann auch einfach weiter?
PPS: Zahlst du überhaupt selbstverdientes!!! Geld für die Spiele?


----------



## Torglosch (7. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Hmm stimmt.. aber ^^ ich denke wer nen Char auf 80ig lvln kann hat auch ein wenig was im köpfchen .. *hoffe es*



Armer Junge, das wahre Leben wird dich BITTER enttäuschen.


----------



## theduke666 (7. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Bist du sicher das du alle 5 Themenseiten durchgelesen hast? ^^


Wozu? 
Das wird nichts an meiner Meinung ändern, die ich kundgetan habe.
mfg


----------



## theduke666 (7. August 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> das geht schwer nach hinten los, weil es nurnoch zoff, neid und mißgunst untereinander gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtig, so wirds kommen.
Wenn ich jetzt mit meinem Healer schon auf Castersachen würfeln würde
(Werte werden ja angepasst mit WotlK), tja... Rest kann man sich denken.

Heute ist ja schon der Tank angesickt, wenn ein Heiler bei den T4-Sachen mitwürfelt,
bevor ER das Teil hat. -.-


----------



## Mikolomeus (7. August 2008)

wayne, bin kein caster ^^

mfg


----------



## -Therion- (7. August 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Richtig, so wirds kommen.
> Wenn ich jetzt mit meinem Healer schon auf Castersachen würfeln würde
> (Werte werden ja angepasst mit WotlK), tja... Rest kann man sich denken.
> 
> ...



Warum sollte es Stress geben wenn ich ein schlechtes Healeritem oder DD Caster Item mit einem guten Healer/CasterDD Item Tausche?

Und wenn sich einer angepisst fühlt dann nur der Itemgeilheit wegen. Denn jeder hat die gleichen Chancen beim würfeln.


----------



## RockyHorror (7. August 2008)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Zaubermacht istn epic fail von Blizz. Damit machen sie sich ja mehr Probleme. Jetzt machen Healer schon DMG und caster würfeln jetzt um alles, imo wird mans chwerer an equip rankommen.



Falsch ... Wenn man genau darüber nachdenkt relativiert es sich. Klar würfeln mehr Leute um das selbe Item. Allerdings hätte es dir anders passieren können das für dich garnix dabei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (7. August 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Und wenn sich einer angepisst fühlt dann nur der Itemgeilheit wegen. Denn jeder hat die gleichen Chancen beim würfeln.


Jo, und wir alle leben im Regenbogenland.


----------



## Zarintosch (7. August 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Spiel mal Ultima Online. Da gibts nichtmal ne Klassenauswahl. Die Spieltechnische Logik dahinter heißt weniger Items bei Bossen und höhere Chancen das mein Caster/Heiler Item droppt.
> Am besten wieder die T4/5/6 Tokens abschaffen und dann 100 Runs bis ich meine Klassen Brustplatte bekomme wie vor BC.
> 
> Kroppzeug wie du was meint es wird abgezockt obwohl sie ja einfach kündigen können? Und ein Spiel spielen des "Gruppenzwangs" wegen sollten sich mal andere Freunde suchen!
> ...



eine zeitschrift bestelle ich mir ab. und rl-kollegen hab ich genug. viele von ihnen spielen wow und ich spiele gerne mit ihnen. genauso wie mit meiner gilde, in der ich auch schon leute kennengelernt habe. das ist mir die abogebühren noch wert, nicht aber der neue content, für den ich ja bezahle (nach hdro schiel). mit anderen worten: ja, ich werde abgezockt, ich zocke trotzdem gerne mit meinen kollegen, aber wenigstens versuche ich nicht alles wortlos hinzunehmen. wenn für half-life 2 beim cächsten addon angesagt wird dass es nur noch 4 waffen gibt weil das in wolf 3d ja auch zum game gehört hat dann schreibe ich zumindest nen aufruf an die community.

du bist ziemlich anspruchslos, wa? lass mich raten: du würdest auch mit UO argumentieren wenn bliz die quests abschaffen würde "damit sich die spieler freier entfalten können" oder wenn man spielerhäuser auf die rampe beim blackrock bauen dürfte. sorry, aber "wir verbessern das ROLLENspiel indem 2 grundverschiedene spielarten jetzt das selbe equipp nutzen müssen" klingt NICHT nach spieltechnischer logik sondern nach zaster verdienen. du willst keine 100 runs? dann ist es dir lieber wenn es am besten nur noch das gleiche equipp für alle klassen gibt, nehme ich an. ich für meinen teil würde es da wohl eher begrüssen wenn die bosse einfach mehr loot abwerfen. wär ja nicht schwer. und weil es mit leuten wie dir so gut klappt kann man bald so weitermachen. zumindest kommt mir das so vor. und das nehme ich nicht kommentarlos hin, auch wenn ich die community gut genug kenne um zu wissen dass bestimmt jemand  mit "kroppzeug" oder mit einem echt erbärmlichen vergleich kommt. UO, lol, warum nicht pong?

und an die andern: denkt zumindest mal kurz drüber nach. wollte keinen einzelnen von euch flamen sondern nur die meinung sagen. die diskussion ob das für meinen heiler jetzt die dinge vereinfacht oder nicht finde ich nebensächlich. hier wird eine ganze austattungsklasse einfach aus dem spiel genommen. ich finde das ziemlich hart. mir kommt es so vor als würde es in eine falsche richtung gehen. kann sein dass ich mich irre, mit etwas glück wird der content von wotlk durch solche einsparungen wirklich super! aber ich vermute eher nicht.


----------



## Altglienicker (7. August 2008)

Also, find es ansich nicht schlecht, für klassen wie druide ob heiler oder eule, oder schamane heiler oder ele ist es ansich nicht schlecht, man muss nicht mehr 2 euipt zusammen farmen, und auch auf der bank/taschen inventar würde 1 equipt wegfallen. 

Aber wenn ich Lese:  *Der Vorteil daran: Spieler mit einer auf Schaden ausgelegten Skillung heilen sehr viel effizienter, Spieler mit einer Heil-Talentierung machen deutlich mehr Schaden.* bekomm ich das Kotzen. Ich hoffe Blizzard denkt mal nur weiter wie ein schwein scheißt als sonst und ändert im endeffekt da dran noch einiges.


----------



## -Therion- (7. August 2008)

Zarintosch schrieb:


> eine zeitschrift bestelle ich mir ab. und rl-kollegen hab ich genug. viele von ihnen spielen wow und ich spiele gerne mit ihnen. genauso wie mit meiner gilde, in der ich auch schon leute kennengelernt habe. das ist mir die abogebühren noch wert, nicht aber der neue content, für den ich ja bezahle (nach hdro schiel). mit anderen worten: ja, ich werde abgezockt, ich zocke trotzdem gerne mit meinen kollegen, aber wenigstens versuche ich nicht alles wortlos hinzunehmen. wenn für half-life 2 beim cächsten addon angesagt wird dass es nur noch 4 waffen gibt weil das in wolf 3d ja auch zum game gehört hat dann schreibe ich zumindest nen aufruf an die community.
> 
> du bist ziemlich anspruchslos, wa? lass mich raten: du würdest auch mit UO argumentieren wenn bliz die quests abschaffen würde "damit sich die spieler freier entfalten können" oder wenn man spielerhäuser auf die rampe beim blackrock bauen dürfte. sorry, aber "wir verbessern das ROLLENspiel indem 2 grundverschiedene spielarten jetzt das selbe equipp nutzen müssen" klingt NICHT nach spieltechnischer logik sondern nach zaster verdienen. du willst keine 100 runs? dann ist es dir lieber wenn es am besten nur noch das gleiche equipp für alle klassen gibt, nehme ich an. ich für meinen teil würde es da wohl eher begrüssen wenn die bosse einfach mehr loot abwerfen. wär ja nicht schwer. und weil es mit leuten wie dir so gut klappt kann man bald so weitermachen. zumindest kommt mir das so vor. und das nehme ich nicht kommentarlos hin, auch wenn ich die community gut genug kenne um zu wissen dass bestimmt jemand  mit "kroppzeug" oder mit einem echt erbärmlichen vergleich kommt. UO, lol, warum nicht pong?



Nochmal ganz langsam: Du fühlst dich abgezockt, spielst aber trotzdem weiter. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn ich mich abgezockt fühlen würde, würde ich das Abo kündigen und meine RL Freunde im RL treffen.

Falscher Vergleich bei Half life 2. Besser wäre der Vergleich das verschiedene Sorten Ammo Packs nun für jede Klasse die klassenspezifische Munition auffüllen.
Ich versteh immer noch nicht warum Blizzard "Zaster" verdient indem sie Itemstats zusammen legen?
Jo mehr Drops bei Bossen "Ähm wir haben hier 4 Mal die Hexerrobe!"
Von mir aus könnte jeder Boss einen Typ Marke droppen den man gegen jeweiliges Equip eintauscht.
Mit dir klappts ja noch besser du beschwerst dich aufs übelste zahlst aber noch jeden Monat für diese Enttäuschung.

Ich spiel lieber Pong als wie du ein Spiel das mich ankotzt.

Und nochmal an dich: Umwandlung der T1/2/3 klassenspezifischen Sets zu den Set-Tokens gingen ja auch völlig in die falsche Richtung wie man an den Millionen von entäuschten Spielern nach BC gesehen hat.


----------



## Zarintosch (7. August 2008)

ich beschwere mich über diese änderung und in welche richtung es geht. und über den content. ich beschwere mich nicht über das game. keine lust das näher zu erläutern, hast ja scheinbar meinen beitrag nicht richtig gelesen. geld sparen sie indem sie entsprechend weniger item-models entwerfen brauchen und sich mal wieder das balanciong extrem vereinfachen. mal schauen wann int und wille zusammengelegt werden. was hatte ich da mal gelesen? das entwerfen einer robe dauert etwa eine woche? oder warens mehr? selbst wenns in 10min fertig wäre: es ist eine sinnlose änderung, ausser das argument der einsparung und zum nachteil des individualismus der eigenen spielfigur in einem rollenspiel (na gut, da ist auch ohne die änderung nicht viel individualismus). ich glaube nicht dass es bliz schwer fallen würde den loot zu erhöhen und zu vermeiden dass das selbe item mehrfach droppt. oder dass ein heiler keinen dmg austeilen kann? das ist ja ungeheuerlich! genau wie die tatsache dass mein hexer nicht tanken kann. 

und hör auf hier rumzuwhinen warum ich spiele. erklär mir lieber mal warum die eine ganze ausrüstungsklasse mal eben wegmachen und du dich auch noch drüber freust statt dich zu fragen ob das auch irgendwie hätte anders klappen können. die tokenlösung fände ich übrigens auch prima. die ging nicht in eine falsche richtung, da ging es nur darum schneller an items zu kommen, nicht darum dass ich mit meinem hexer wie ein heiler aussehen werde. und genau DER kommentar von dir hat mir gezeigt dass wir entweder tierisch aneinander vorbeireden oder du einfach rumflamest ohne dir den beitrag durchzulesen.


----------



## -Therion- (7. August 2008)

Zarintosch schrieb:


> ich beschwere mich über diese änderung und in welche richtung es geht. und über den content. ich beschwere mich nicht über das game. keine lust das näher zu erläutern, hast ja scheinbar meinen beitrag nicht richtig gelesen. geld sparen sie indem sie entsprechend weniger item-models entwerfen brauchen und sich mal wieder das balanciong extrem vereinfachen. mal schauen wann int und wille zusammengelegt werden. was hatte ich da mal gelesen? das entwerfen einer robe dauert etwa eine woche? oder warens mehr? selbst wenns in 10min fertig wäre: es ist eine sinnlose änderung, ausser das argument der einsparung und zum nachteil des individualismus der eigenen spielfigur in einem rollenspiel (na gut, da ist auch ohne die änderung nicht viel individualismus). ich glaube nicht dass es bliz schwer fallen würde den loot zu erhöhen und zu vermeiden dass das selbe item mehrfach droppt. oder dass ein heiler keinen dmg austeilen kann? das ist ja ungeheuerlich! genau wie die tatsache dass mein hexer nicht tanken kann.
> 
> und hör auf hier rumzuwhinen warum ich spiele. erklär mir lieber mal warum die eine ganze ausrüstungsklasse mal eben wegmachen und du dich auch noch drüber freust statt dich zu fragen ob das auch irgendwie hätte anders klappen können. die tokenlösung fände ich übrigens auch prima. die ging nicht in eine falsche richtung, da ging es nur darum schneller an items zu kommen, nicht darum dass ich mit meinem hexer wie ein heiler aussehen werde.



Haha sry aber wie geil ist das denn! Hast du schonmal die jetzigen Itemmodels verglichen besonders mit den Items vor BC? Da wurden einfach die Farben geändert und *zack* "neues" Item. 
Hast du mal auf mmo-champion gelesen das erstmal alle Heilsprüche an die Zaubermachtänderung angepasst werden mussten und noch müssen? 
Was glaubst du denn das Blizzard die DD Spells der Healer einfach so lässt wie sie sind? Die werden ebenso angepasst an die Zaubermachtänderung.
Warum sollte Blizzard vermeiden das der Heiler DMG austeilen kann? Wegen der lästigen Arena? Sicher nicht! Nen Heiler der in der Arena Schaden macht kann nicht heilen. Und meiner Erfahrung nach Heal >Dmg.
Außerdem sollen Tanks soviel Schaden und Aggro erzeugen das SDR und Totem der beruhigenden Winde in ihrer jetzigen Form abgeschafft werden.
Wenn du wirklich nen Hexer hast kannst du Demo Skillen und du kriegst 360% Armor in Demonform und dein blauer Beutel kriegt nen Last Stand Spruch. Also need Hexer-Tank!

Ich als Druide fänd es toll wenn man mit Schurkenleder auch tanken könnte. Ich schlepp über 50 Slots an Klamotten mit mir rum. FeralDD, FeralTank und Heilkrams. Moonkin Sachen zu sammeln habe ich mangels Bankplatz aufgegeben. Nun aber kann ich mich aufs Addon freuen. Weniger schlimm aber ähnlich gehts meinen Enhancer Shamy. 3 Sets aber bald nur noch 2. JUHU!!!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

Zaubermacht ist super,
Endlicht macht der Restoshamm auch mal was schaden =D


----------



## Zarintosch (7. August 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Haha sry aber wie geil ist das denn! Hast du schonmal die jetzigen Itemmodels verglichen besonders mit den Items vor BC? Da wurden einfach die Farben geändert und *zack* "neues" Item.
> Hast du mal auf mmo-champion gelesen das erstmal alle Heilsprüche an die Zaubermachtänderung angepasst werden mussten und noch müssen?
> Was glaubst du denn das Blizzard die DD Spells der Healer einfach so lässt wie sie sind? Die werden ebenso angepasst an die Zaubermachtänderung.
> Warum sollte Blizzard vermeiden das der Heiler DMG austeilen kann? Wegen der lästigen Arena? Sicher nicht! Nen Heiler der in der Arena Schaden macht kann nicht heilen. Und meiner Erfahrung nach Heal >Dmg.
> ...



geschickt die frage nicht beantwortet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aba immerhin nochn paar beispiele dafür was ich meine von wegen falsche richtung und so^^ wenns so kommt bin ich weg, ob rl-kollegen mitkommen oder nicht. lotro und aoc find ich eh jez schon besser... und zocke sie auch. immer eins parallel mit wow wenn grad keine leute on sind und ich nicht mit ihnen oder meiner freundin draussen unterwegs bin. twinken und farmen tu ich grundsätzlich nicht mehr, ausser das absolut nötigste fläschchen etc. du wirst mich wohl nicht vermissen? xD
nochmal: warum freust du dich darüber dass eine ganze itemklasse wegfällt obwohl man locker hätte zb. mit tockens und mehr zauberschaden auf healitems arbeiten können? du findest das wirklich in ordnung, oder?


----------



## laßi19nbg (7. August 2008)

ich weiss ja nicht ob es schon mal geschrieben wurde aber ein stoff teil mit wille ist nun nicht nur mehr für priester wir hexer brauchen das auch weil wille unseren a) zaubermacht erhöt und b) mana reg nun auch in kampf gibt aber halt erst mit wotlk

mfg euer beta hexer


----------



## Zarintosch (7. August 2008)

yay, mein hexxor freut sich schon auf seine erste krone aus reinstem heiligen licht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. August 2008)

als schurke gehts mir am aXXXXXX vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (7. August 2008)

Zarintosch schrieb:


> yay, mein hexxor freut sich schon auf seine erste krone aus reinstem heiligen licht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die Du nicht nehmen wirst,weil Heilitems Werte besitzen die Du nicht willst.


----------



## Zarintosch (7. August 2008)

welche denn? wille werd ich brauchen (siehe 2posts vor dem hier) und zaubermacht ist für alle da^^ ist doch sinn der sache, dass heiler dieselben items brauchen werden wie dds. das isja grad die kagge


----------



## Agharnius (7. August 2008)

Super für die armen, gebeutelten Palas, die können sich jetzt ne schockadinskillung zulegen, immer noch effektiv in inis heilen und brauchen nur EIN Equip, genial, und mein altes Healequip kann ich dann zum leveln nehmen. Prima Idee, sorgt hoffebtlcih für mehr Healfreudige und hilft so allen schneller einen Heiler zu finden


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (7. August 2008)

> dann würfelt z.B. auch ein Hexer auf ein Item mit Willenskraft drauf, obwohl es für Priester nützlicher wäre.



mit dem addon werden auch hexer auf wille setzen weil die neue teufelsrüstung den zauberschaden um 30% von wille erhöht

ich hab aber auch noch bissle zweifel aber ich glaub es wird nachher doch ersichtlich wer welches item brauch


----------



## eikira (7. August 2008)

ich weiss schon warum blizzard sowas macht. so müssen sie massig weniger waffen designen.
ich persönlich finde es an sich ja toll da ich zB als Druide mit einer Ausrüstung entweder als Eule rumrennen kann und sogar relativ gut healen kann und als healer eigentlich ziemlich anständig auch meine quests erledigen kann.

aber im endeffekt siehts doch so aus das noch mehr user mit mehr gleichem equip rumrennen und die individualität verloren geht.


----------



## Klondike (7. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Naja.. ich finde die Idee nicht so prima.. es erhöht die Würfelkonkurenz ^^.. besonders in einem Raid..




ich verstehe das problem nicht, es droppen bisher gegenstände 1x +heal, 1x +spellpower - es würfelt einmal heiler, einmal dd

nun doppt 2x + zaubermacht - es würfelt der heiler und der dd

wer oder was verliert da jemand?  - ich sehe nur vorteile, vorrausgesetzt man spielt nur mit leuten die keine leeroys sind ^^


----------



## Asoriel (7. August 2008)

ich denk, dass es vor allem Heiler extrem einfach gemacht wird, da einfaches umskillen genügt und man ist auf einmal DD anstatt Heiler. Naja klar braucht ein DD andere Stats als ein Heiler, aber insgesammt wird es deutlich einfacher gemacht.
Ich hoffe das mit den Tokens für die Tier-Sets bleibt, aber ehrlich gesagt hasse ich es da schon wenn ein Mage oder Hunter mir mein Zeug wegwürfelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spichty (8. August 2008)

Mir eigentlich auch egal, da ich als Druide nicht nur auf Stoffsachen angewiesen bin und vor allem ist es eh so das jede Klasse andere Stats der Items braucht, wie z.B Healer Spirit/mp5 und DD's Crit.

Aber versteh sowieso nicht wieso sie es nicht so machen wie es derzeit in Sunwell ist, also das man Items "umtauschen" kann.


----------



## Faimith (8. August 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Mir eigentlich auch egal, da ich als Druide nicht nur auf Stoffsachen angewiesen bin und vor allem ist es eh so das jede Klasse andere Stats der Items braucht, wie z.B Healer Spirit/mp5 und DD's Crit.
> 
> Aber versteh sowieso nicht wieso sie es nicht so machen wie es derzeit in Sunwell ist, also das man Items "umtauschen" kann.




Toll.. dann muss man jedes Item umtauschen gehen nach deiner Idee?..

Was hätte das bitte für vorteile xD?


MFG


----------



## Maurolotschi (8. August 2008)

Ich weiss nicht wie es anderen Heilern ergeht, aber ich glaube wir sind alle froh, dass wir auch einmal Schaden gemacht hat... Jeder, der einen Heiler spielt, weiss, wie nervig z.B. Dailies machen ist.
Und was das Teilen mit allen Heiler-und Caster-Klassen betrifft:
1. Seid doch froh, dass das Item, um das ihr eine Instanz unzählige Male abfarmt, nun eine Dropchance von 20% anstatt früherer 5% hat.  Und dass bei Kara-ähnlichen Markenruns, bei denen ihr gerne ein 2nd-Equip zulegen wollt, nun nicht mehr 3/4 des Zeugs das droppt entzaubert wird, weil ihr es nicht gebrauchen könnt.
2. Heiler sind die Gewinner hier, dass ist klar: Aber liegt das nicht auch in eurem Interesse, liebe Caster, dass ihr mal einen Caster findet, der kurz auf Heiler umskillt (z.B. Moonkin auf Bäumchen^^), und da bei epischem Casterequip auch schon gutes Heilequip hat, womit die Flexibilität stark ansteigt?
3. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt gibt es für (mehr oder weniger) gerechte Verteilung der Beute immer noch die Raidleiter.
Und sowieso: Bevor ihr anfängt rumzuheulen *mimimi, was für ein Schwachsinn* wartet doch bitte den Release von Lich King ab, testet das Ganze und dann könnt ihr immer noch heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nihtingàle (8. August 2008)

Vor allem mussten wir Heiler immer darauf hoffen, das ein HealEQ droppte und jetzt ist es wersentlich einfacher an sein EQ ranzukommen, auch wenn die Range DDler mitwürfeln. Und wie oben schon erwähnt wird es immer Raidleiter mit Köpchen geben, die den Loot vernünftig verteilen werden. 5er Inis werden bei uns sowieso zu 98% in der Gilde laufen, von daher wird alles gerecht verteilt. 
Vor allem wenn ein Zaubermacht-Streitkolben droppt, glaube ich kaum das Magier und Hexenmeister mitwürfeln werden :-)


----------



## Shadowstorm (8. August 2008)

Es ist doch ganz einfach:

Caster (Magier, Hexer) würfeln mit Priestern
Caster Eule würfeln mit Bäumchen
Eleschamanen mit Healschamanen

Nun droppen halt keine 6+ Teile mehr sondern nur noch 3, was die Chancen verbessert das jeder sein Item bekommt was er braucht. 

Nehmen wir das bisherige an:

2-3 Ids droppen Heilerhosen hintereinander und wir haben einen Priester nur

sind die anderen 2 Drops supoptimal und die Magier / hexer müssen mind noch eine ID abwarten

in der neuen Regelung entscheidet das Glück nur noch welche ID früher wer was bekommt, aber die chancen sind auf jeden fall höher. Kritisch kanns nur sein wenn man nur mit Randoms geht, da dann immer mehrere Bedarf haben könnten und man halt immer wieder neue mit neuen Bedarf bei hat.

2. Vorteil ist ein Priester kann ohne für 2 Equip zu würfeln und es wem wegzunehmen auch eine DD-Rolle übernehmen (das heißt das wiederum für andere Caster-DD's mehr Items zur Verfügung stehen)


----------



## Housemeister1984 (8. August 2008)

Also ich finde das da 2 klassen richtig angepisst sind und zwar Mages und  Hexer weil:

Diese klassen ehh nur 1 ne fähigkeit haben und zwar Schaden machen!!

Warum werden den Prists jetzt 2 equips hinterhergeworfen sollen sie halt Heal oder DD machen keine ahnung was das fürn sinn macht die mit einem equip für jegweillige skillung zu versorgen!!

Meines erachtens nach wird diese änderung fatale auswirkungen auf das spiel haben!!

Wenn man es mal so richtig betrachtet fängt es ja schon beim Ersten Questen in Nordend an ein guter mage hat so 1300-1400 Spell round about ein guter heal prist so 2.2k add heal jetzt rechnet es doch mal aus kann ja nicht sein das die dann knappe 2k Zaubermacht haben das ist für mich einfach unfair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ?!?! (8. August 2008)

Housemeister1984 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das da 2 klassen richtig angepisst sind und zwar Mages und  Hexer weil:
> 
> Diese klassen ehh nur 1 ne fähigkeit haben und zwar Schaden machen!!
> 
> ...



Also ich finde das die Priests die angepissten sind. Du spielst nich per zufall Magier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wegen den 2k zaubermacht... Erst informieren, dann schreiben. Der Faktor liegt bei 1.9. Also du kannst mit dem schluchzen aufhören, du hast immernoch mehr spelldmg.


----------



## -Xero- (8. August 2008)

riesen mist -_- nu kloppen sich noch mehr leute um die items :-/


----------



## AngelusMortifer (8. August 2008)

ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht worüber ihr euch das anpisst das heiler nu auch schaden machen können und "einfaches umskillen" genügt um dd oder heiler zu sein. Man könnte sich angepisst fühlen weil dann vor den t sets alle gleichaussehen ne aber darum gehts ja nicht sondern nur das xy heiler nun auch schaden machen könnte.
schonmal dran gedacht das es dds wie sand am meer gibt und heiler fast immer noch gesucht werden? warum sollte jeder heiler umskillen oder sich nur noch als dd anbieten weil er nun die möglichkeit hat? die möglichkeit hätte er auch vorher gehabt. also ich seh da das problem nicht.
das mit dem mehrere leute drumwürfeln naja bis auf priester trifft das die anderen weniger... da priester einzigste nur stoff heil klasse ist und dadurch vorrecht auf solche sachen hatte meistens. nun siehts aber wohl so aus das magier, hexer und schattenpriester mitwürfeln... weil ob nun 1 dazu gekommen ist macht den braten nicht fett aber 3 schon eher. abgesehen davon das man eh erstmal abwarten muss wie die items droppen, denn wer davon ausgeht das jedes item für jeden schöne werte hat naja der sollte nochmal nachdenken ob er nachdenken kann. den crit ist nicht für alle so wichtig, trefferwertung für manche mehr für manche weniger aufgrund von talenten usw. also wer wegen wille gleich auf jedes item bedarf macht sollte lesen lernen.


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (8. August 2008)

> Wenn man es mal so richtig betrachtet fängt es ja schon beim Ersten Questen in Nordend an ein guter mage hat so 1300-1400 Spell round about ein guter heal prist so 2.2k add heal jetzt rechnet es doch mal aus kann ja nicht sein das die dann knappe 2k Zaubermacht haben das ist für mich einfach unfair



die heilung wird dann runtergerechnet er hat dann net 2k zaubermacht sondern nur 1000 oder so und das wird dann als heilwert mit 1,9 multipliziert wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab
also wir d sogar bissle mehr geheilt wir vorher und schaden is weniger als nen reiner dd
alle sind zufrieden


----------



## Newmerlin (8. August 2008)

Also ich finde es nicht schlecht ..... und in Raids sehe ich da mal keine Probs sondern vorteile .... wie ich es kenne und auch die meisten  machen ist immer erst den Tank und Heiler zu pushen ist doch normal ....... was bringt mir ein  Caster mit super rüssi wenn tank und heiler mit lumppen rum rennen?


----------



## Schwarze-Flamme (8. August 2008)

Also auch wenn ich mir net alle 7 seitn durchgelesen habe (nur überflogen), sehe ich persönlich das problem in den Randomgroups. Weil mal ehrlich die meißten gruppen sind doch zufällige, vll 1 oder 2 spieler einer Gilde, und daher wird es echt schwer an equip zu kommen. Dann heißt es ich brauche es und ich und ich etc. pp. Daher denke ich das es eine nicht ganz so gute entscheidung von Blizzard war das alte system zu ändern. Klar haben auch dudus, vor allem die Eulen, vorteile auch gutes lederequip zu bekommen statt wie bisher halb leder halb stoff. Ich beziehe mich hier nicht auf die Leute die häufiger zocken, sondern vor allem auf die gelegenheitszocker. Aber wir werden ja sehen was das WotLK mit sich bringt und wie es umgesetzt wird.

MFG


----------



## Hasal (8. August 2008)

Ich hab so meine Zweifel, weil ich net mit einem Mage oder so auf das selbe Item würfeln will^^, aber die Sache mit der Zaubermacht selber ist mir egal, da es ja nur anders umgerechnet wird mit diesem 1,9 faktor. Also was jetzt drauf steht ist mir im Endeffekt egal, aber dieses zusammenschmeisen, des Equips, dass fast jeder (Schamis zum Beispiel) auf alles need haben kann, ist blöd.


----------



## ZarDocKs (9. August 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> Ebenso wie auch bei den Magiern wie auch Hexer ist Wille nicht fehl am Platz... - wozu haben denn sonst Magier (besonders) wie auch Hexer sich bei mir immer per whisper im Raid einen Willenskraftbuff erbettelt? Weil deren grad am auslaufen war?
> 
> ganz einfach wie auch bei Priestern und Dudus heißt es bei magiern und Hexer +Wille = +Spelldmg udn womöglich manareg. Evtl. wohl nicht ganz so hoch gewertet wie bei Priestern und Dudus aber doch hoch genug damit es vorteilhaft sein wird.



Desweiteren bekommen die Hexer ein skill der für Jedenpunkt wille ein bestimmten % satz an dmg erhöht^^ deswegen können Hexer Wille gut gebrauchen ab addon sowie priest, mage, Dudu und also alles was stoff trägt =D btw leder^^


----------



## Carwash (9. August 2008)

ChrisR1986 schrieb:


> Mich würde jetzt aber interessieren, was mit anderen Gegenständen passiert, die auf dem alten System sind. Dass diese umgestellt werden, weiß ich ja, aber werden sie dann nicht überflüssig?
> 
> Als Beispiel:
> 
> ...



Nein es wird Zaubermacht verallgemeinert zwar heil- und schadensbonus nur ist der Heilbonus beim Heilerstein höher was dazu führt das die dafür zu berechnende Zaubermacht auch höher ist bzw dem heilbonus entsprechen muss und sich somit auch vom Schadensstein unterscheiden muss.

Ich seh da ja eigentlich kein unterschied zum jetzigen System. 
Ob ich jetzt tausendmal in eine Instanz gehen muss, weil der Boss ,,mein" benötigtes Item nicht droppt oder mehrmals weil par caster mehr glück beim würfeln hatten is mir eigentlich egal, denn durch die geringere Anzahl an möglicherweise droppenden Items und die erhöhte dropwarscheinlichkeit wirds wieder auf das gleiche hinauslaufen. 

Und mal so gesehen selbst wenn man ne höhere Würfelkonkurenz haben wird in nächster Zeit, man hat ja auch einen vorteil als Heiler und als Schadenscaster. Als Heiler machst du mehr Schaden im Soloplay und als DD kannst du besser heilen und somit auch mal als Heiler in einer 5er Instanz spielen, was den zur Zeit herrschenden Heilermangel beheben wird. (Denke ich zumindest)


----------



## 666Warlord666 (9. August 2008)

Nein ich habe nicht alles durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das ganze System ist Schwachsinn! Warum? Wüsste nicht das das bisherige System nicht funktionierte zudem wird vielen Spielern nicht klar sein was für Stats sie brauchen ( sag nur schurken mit int uns so Spässe ), weswegen viele Caster DD mit Heilitems und umgekehrt rumlaufen werden. 

Ausserdem ich als Moonkin werds wahrscheinlich auch mitm Addon schwerer als andere Caster DD haben( wiegesagt nur Vermutung ), Schlußfolgerung: "He Eule heil du oder kannst dein Char ned spielen du kackboon". Kommt auch jetzt schon vor. Aber wenn ich heilen wollen würde hätt ich nen Heiler keine Eule, bloß das kapiert ja heutzutage keiner mehr.

Also: Bisheriges System beibehalten und glücklich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrannda (9. August 2008)

Oh mann o mann...

Ich habe mir mal alles so durchgelesen und musste feststellen, das es genauso ein rumgwhine ist, wie es kurz vor BC war.
Durch den Itemreset wurde WoW sogar teilweise dem Untergang geweiht. 
Komisch nur, das paar millionen Spieler dazu gestossen sind...

Es handelt sich bei Zaubermacht nicht nur um Stoffitems.
Darum stehen Paladine, Schamanen und Druiden aussen vor.

Es würfeln 3 Stoffklassen um die selben Items.
1 Magier, 1 Hexer und 1 Priester.

Vor der Änderung :
Annahme : Boss dropt 2 Items
2 Heileritems bedeuten, das der Priester was bekommt und ein Teil gedisst wird.
1 Heiler und 1 DD Item = Priester bekommt ein Item, Hexer und Magier müssen würfeln
2 DD Items = Magier und Hexenmeister bekommen ein Item.

Von 6 Items wurde 1 gedisst.

Nach der Änderung:
Jeder bekommt ein Item. Es wird nie gedisst. Es muss halt mal jeder gegen jeden würfeln.
Aber bei 6 Items die droppen, würden auch 6 Verteilungen statt finden.

Größter Vorteil ür den Raid : Man kann besser die Items nach dem Nutzen ür den Raid verteilen.
Bisher war es so, das einige Bosse nahezu nur Heileritems gedropt sind.
Viel Heilung und wenig DPS brachten keinen Enrageencounter um...

Und bei den Verzauberungen muss man sehen, was noch alles kommt. 
Aber wenn man ein Equip weniger braucht und dementsprechend weniger Verzauberungen spart somit eine Menge Spielzeit, um das gleiche zu erreichen.

Und Blizzard hat mit WoW trotz doch recht unterschiedlichen Klassen im PvP UND PvE recht gut balanciert.
Und das wird mit dieser Änderung beibehalten. Perfektes Balancing ist in einem Gruppenspiel ohnehin nicht möglich,

Ich selber spiele einen Tankadin und Healpaladin. Je nachdem was gerade gebraucht wird.


----------



## Faimith (11. August 2008)

sry.. aber /push^^


hab schon wieder sinnlose beiträge gesehen xD...

mfg


----------



## Domasch (11. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Und zwar, dass die Range DD und Heiler die gleichen Gegenstände nutzen werden können...



Jäger sind auch range DD und die werden nicht die gleichen items wie Heiler benutzen.
Außerdem ist das gut. Du hast mehr würfelkonkurenz aber die items droppen dementsprechend häufiger. So das es einfach weniger unützliche items gibt die eh gedisst werden.


----------



## Scharamo (11. August 2008)

Zaubermacht ist eigentlich doch hammter geil Heiler und DDs würfeln auf die selben Items... Dieser Satz alleine ist natürlich doof weil ja so jeder denkt das er weniger bekommt... Aber es ist genau anders herum...

Casterhose droppt... Man hat kein caster dabei (jaja i know kommt nicht vor), und der Heiler kann die Hose trotzdem gebrauchen...

Ich frage mich nur noch wie das mit Krit, Hit und Mp5 wird... 

Bin Heilschami und kann mit MP5 viel mehr anfangen als mit Krit... Wenn ich Ele. ist es umgedreht....

naja am ende ist es gut wie es jetzt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (11. August 2008)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Zaubermacht ist eigentlich doch hammter geil Heiler und DDs würfeln auf die selben Items... Dieser Satz alleine ist natürlich doof weil ja so jeder denkt das er weniger bekommt... Aber es ist genau anders herum...
> 
> Casterhose droppt... Man hat kein caster dabei (jaja i know kommt nicht vor), und der Heiler kann die Hose trotzdem gebrauchen...
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß  gibt es nur noch eine Critwertung und diese zählt für Spells, Nahkampf und Fernkampf gleiche gilt für die Trefferwertung.


----------



## rofldiepofl (11. August 2008)

Tja scheiße wars, wa? Also wenn ich caster wäre würde es mich schon sucken aber bin ja keiner also wayne


----------



## onyx` (21. August 2008)

Spellpower ist der totale Obercrap... ich verstehe es nicht warum man das alte System nicht beibehalten kann... Jeder der die Beta spielt und weiß was für eine "Vereinfachung" damit auf uns zu kommt, versteht was ich meine. 

Vorallem funktioniert der Spellpowerdreck bisher nicht 100% korrekt.

2,1k+ Heal
-------------------------------------
Heal Rang 4 WoW-BC: 1900-2100
Heal Rang 4 Wotlk: 700-800

Genau das gleich bei CoH... abgesehen davon wie bekloppt ist das bitte, schonmal en Spriest mit 1,2k Spelldmg und 500Manareg gesehen? ;X

Ich persönlich kann nur sagen wenn der Mist in die Final von Wotlk kommt höre ich auf.

MFG


----------



## Lichqueen (21. August 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Bin schurke wayne?
> 
> 
> Ihr armen Healer/DD Caster jetzt könnt ihr euch ja um ein Epic Duellieren
> ...



Ich würde das mit dem Schurken nicht so gelassen hinnehmen, da ich meine, dass Katzen in Woltk vermehrt auf Schurke-Items würfeln werden.


----------



## mumba (21. August 2008)

Die größte Scheiße überhauot! Wird noch mehr genijat, ich will eins ganz klar: Das jede klasse gefälligst nur noch eine Art vn Rüstung tragen darf!
Ist besser für das zwischenmenschliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aldermahn (21. August 2008)

Gremu schrieb:


> Die ganze Sache wird so aussehen das der Itempool der bosse kleienr wird. also haben die Teiel eine höhere Dropchance. was zur folge hat das weniegr teile gedisst werden müssen da mehr leute diese brauchen. Finde die einführung wirklich gut.



Ganz genau, um das an einem Beispiel zu verdeutlichen:
warri, heilschamane, hexer, mage und schurke zocken eine instanz, es droppen eine ele-schami brust und heal-stoff-hosen.
Altes System: alle machen nen langes gesicht, die hosen werden entzaubert und die brust verstaubt als 2. Equip vom Schamanen auf der bank
Neues System: Schami freut sich über ne neue Brust und der Hexer und der Mage müssen auswürfeln wer die Hose bekommt.


----------



## Toyuki (21. August 2008)

finde es net so gut weil ich NIEEEE wirklich NIEEE Glück beim würfeln hab und jetzt noch mehr needer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gremu (21. August 2008)

Naja aber du hast entwede rne höhere dropchance oder halt mehr itemauswahl. sodas 2 tems droppen können auf die man need hat. das jetzt der faktor mit dem heal in der beta noch nicht übernommen wurde kann sein. aber das wird dann noch kommen. ihr werdet hinterher genauso healen wie vorher. das war die aussage dazu


----------



## Xelyna (21. August 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Die größte Scheiße überhauot! Wird noch mehr genijat, ich will eins ganz klar: Das jede klasse gefälligst nur noch eine Art vn Rüstung tragen darf!
> Ist besser für das zwischenmenschliche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und dann dropt bei einem Boss zweimal Caster-Rüstungsteile aus Dämonenstoff und der Raid kann sich aufs Maul haun, weil kein Hexer dabei ist der es tragen könnte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist genauso wie mit Palaheilplatte. Haste mal keinen dabei dropt es ständig ^-^


----------



## Rheinman (21. August 2008)

Wenn es jemand auf Seite 2 bis 8 bereits geschrieben. Mea Culpa.

Bitte erklärt mir doch mal, was daran so schlecht sein soll, außer, dass die Heiler im PvP mehr in Schwitzen kommen, weil die Caster mehr Schaden machen? 

Die Bosse droppen doch einfach eine bestimmte Anzahl von Items. Früher konnte es passieren, dass entweder 2 Heiler oder 2 DD-Sachen fielen. Zukünfitg sind es eben zwei Caster-Sachen, so what? Ist doch sogar besser, was war denn bisher, wenn die Heiler den Heilerkram nicht mehr brauchten - dissen also.

Mit der Änderung wird man meiner Meinung nach leichter an Items kommen, weil einfach mehr Teile droppen, die für einen passen.


----------



## Rheinman (21. August 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> finde es net so gut weil ich NIEEEE wirklich NIEEE Glück beim würfeln hab und jetzt noch mehr needer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. Gehirn einschalten.
2. Denken aktivieren.
3. Denken.
4. Schreiben

Statistisch gesehen gibt es für die gleiche Anzahl an Items, die gleiche Anzahl an "Needer". Wo wird also was schlechter?


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (21. August 2008)

naja ich finds komisch, für mich als Heilpala werden jetzt auch stoff /schwere rüssi sachen mit +crit gut, da +heal/dmg wert identisch, also jetziges eleschami/mage/destrowarlock zeug


----------



## Clive aka Phan (21. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Mir egal, bin kein Caster !




made my day xDDD n1 =P 

achja ich sehs genauso ^^


----------



## Xelyna (21. August 2008)

Hm.. ganz ehrlich find ichs auch bescheuert.. ich sehe es schon geistisch vor mir wie mein Heiligpriester und mein Hexer in ein und demselben Outfit rumrennen


----------



## Messenger (21. August 2008)

Wenn ich mir hier das Gros der Beiträge durchlese, habe ich das Gefühl das Thema nicht so ganz zu durchblicken, entweder hab ich nen Knick im Synapsengeflecht oder es ist doch nicht so schlimm, wie hier mache tun?

Was ist der Hauptkritikpunkt? Mehr Klassen würfeln um das Gleiche? Ist das so richtig?

Dann bitte ich um konstruktive Kritik, ob meine Denke im Folgenden richtig ist.

Wir haben drei Stoffklassen: Hexenmeister, Magier und Priester.

Alle drei Klassen würfeln doch auch jetzt schon um Stoffgegenstände, Hexenmeister, Magier und Schattenpriester benötigen doch im Kern das gleiche Gear. Änderung mit dem neuen System: Auch Holy-Priester würfeln jetzt darum. 

Ist es das, was so schlimm ist? Sind die Priesterzahlen in der letzten Zeit explodiert? Also ich kann leider nicht so eine riesige negative Auswirkung erkennen.​
Kommen wir zum Leder:

Schurke, Druide

Schurke und Katzenferal streiten sich auch heute schon um die selben Items, Zaubermacht ist dem Schurken egal, bleiben also noch Eule und Baum. Da streitet wird sich dann eine Klasse um die Items für sich streiten. Ist das auch so furchtbar schlimm? Ich freue mich eher für die Eulen, die anscheinend momentan ihr Gear ähnlich hartnäckig mit der Lupe suchen müssen und dadurch vielleicht weniger Casterstoff ninjalooten.​
Mail:

Jäger, Schamane

Jäger und Verstärkerschamane werden sich um das gleiche Gear streiten, aber das ist momentan ja nicht viel anders, wenn man in seiner Rüstungsklasse bleiben will. Ok, das ist nun unabhängig von Zaubermacht, die Tendenz ist allerdings die gleiche. Bleiben noch Ele- und Wiederherstellungsschami. Das Gleiche hatten wir schon beim Druiden, da ich mich nun ungerne wiederholen möchte, verwende ich einfach mal das folgende Kürzel: s.o.​
Platte:

Krieger, Paladin, Todesritter

Bis auf die Tatsache, dass eine neue Klasse hinzukommt, ändert sich hier nun erstmal nix. Krieger brauchen keine Zaubermacht. Todesritter wohl auch nicht, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Also werden sich nur Todesritter und Krieger ums gleiche Gear streiten, eventuell Tankpalas auch (? da kenne ich mich nun noch weniger aus). Aber das hat nun nichts mit dem Zusammenlegen der Items zu tun.​

Ich habe jetzt jede Rüstungsklasse kurz angerissen und versucht, die Auswirkungen der Zaubermacht auf die betreffenden Klassen kurz beschrieben.
Sehe ich das zu trivial? 
Habe ich irgendwas übersehen?
Ich kann nun wirklich nichts besonders negatives daran ausmachen (rein lootverteilungstechnisch).

(Fast) Jede Rüstungklasse wird durch die Einführung von Zaubermacht von genau EINER Skillung mehr verwendet werden können, ist das so schlimm? Rennen in Raids nur Heilpriester rum, oder was ist der Grund, warum sich insbesondere Hexer und Magier so beschweren?

Man möge mich bitte erleuchten, jedoch habe ich den Eindruck, dass viele User hier aus einem lauen Lüftchen ein Unwetter heraufbeschwören.

MfG

Messenger


----------



## Shadowstar79 (21. August 2008)

Hab da auch so meine zweifel allein wenns dann ums würfelln der Items geht... man raidet ja noch ned lang genug um sein Equip xD


----------



## Irmeli (21. August 2008)

Ganz in weiss, mit einem Blumenstrauss (in der Offhand, mit Wille) wird meine Hexe durchs neue Add-On marschieren. Sie wird ja von einem schwarzgekleideten Totengräber regelmässig geheilt.

Spass beiseite: Es kommt doch nur auf eine zufriedenstellende Umrechnung und die erhöhte Menge an Dropps an, ob es ein Hit oder Flop wird. Wozu sich da den Kopf (bitte mit Wille) zerbrechen.


----------



## Gerti (21. August 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es reicht auch, wenn man nur an der Umfrage teilnimmt...
> 
> 
> Ich finde die Idee nicht sehr praktisch, weil es gibt immer noch Leute die es dann überhaupt nicht verstehen und dann würfelt z.B. auch ein Hexer auf ein Item mit Willenskraft drauf, obwohl es für Priester nützlicher wäre. Habe da so meine Zweifel, aber man sollte doch trotzdem auf die offizielle Erweiterung warten, denn es ist immernoch die Beta und wie Blizzard gesagt hat, wird sich da noch so einiges ändern.



Wieso dürfen Hexer auf Items mit wille nicht würfeln?


----------



## Dryadris (22. August 2008)

Ich bin Caster, aber mir ist es eigentlich relativ egal, weil ich lass es einfach mal auf mich zukommen. 
Ob ich mich jetzt mit einem Hexer/Shadow um ein Item "prügel" oder ob da jetzt noch ein Heilig-Priester dazu kommt, ist mir eigentlich vollkommen egal ^^

Im Moment sehe ich allerdings einen kleinen Vorteil in der Sache. Wie oft war ich in Instanzen und habe auf ein bestimmtes Item gehofft, welches aber nie droppte, aber gefühlte 99% droppte jedesmal ein Item für Priester, welches grundsätzlich als Splitter auf der Bank endete. Früher hatte der Boss vll 15 Items im Schrank, jetzt hat er dann vielleicht nur noch 7, somit steigt die Chance dass das gesuchte Item dropt natürlich an, denn Blizzard wird sicherlich nichts an der zu droppenden Menge ändern. Wo früher 3 Items gedroppt sind, werden es auch weiterhin 3 bleiben. Also 3 Drops aus einem Pool von 7 Items im Vergleich zu 3 Drops aus einem Pool von 15 Items - Wo wird wohl die Chance größer sein? 

Auch wenn auf jedem Casteritem jetzt Zaubermacht steht, so wird sich an den grundlegenden Stats wohl nichts ändern. Man wird immer erkennen können ob es eher für einen Priester (Wille), Magier (Int) oder Hexer (Ausdauer) zu gebrauchen ist. Ich glaube kein Hexer wird mit immensen Mana und wenig Ausdauer zufrieden sein, genauso wie ein Magier unzufrieden sein wird, wenn er zwar tierisches Manareg hat, aber die Intelligenz doch zu wünschen übrig läßt. 

Ich kann es mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass es einen Einheitsbrei geben wird, in dem Sinne, dass auf jedem Casteritem grundsätzlich alle 3 Stats (Wille/Ausdauer/Int) in ausreichendem Maße vorhanden sind. Sicherlichlich wäre es für die Entwickler ein Vorteil, denn man muss sich über neue Items nicht wirklich einen Kopf machen, weil man hätte dann ja "3 in 1", aber ob sie dann so zufrieden wären, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Sonst könnten sie gleich einen Dämonenbeschwörenden Priester oder einen Heilhexer entwickeln *gg*

Am Anfang wirds wohl ein wenig chaotisch zugehen, bis sich jeder an das System gewöhnt hat, aber das legt sich mit der Zeit. Nach einer gewissen Zeit, wird man sich so sehr daran gewöhnt haben, dass man sich kaum mehr daran erinnern kann, wie es früher mal gewesen ist. Muss man halt mal den Kopf einschalten und mit Vernunft ans würfeln gehen anstatt stur die Egoschiene fahren.


----------



## Fumacilla (22. August 2008)

Auch wenn du dadurch im Raid ne gewisse "Würfelkonkurenz" hast und ich als heiler eh das kotzen krich wenn sich die mages noch vor mir besser ausgestattet haben (was nich optimal is wie eben auch beim tank), muss man es doch mal von der kehrseite der Medaille betrachten.

--> jetzt dropen in Gruul sagen wir mal 3 Casterteile (krit , spelldmg, Firedamage) und ein Healteil.... mit Zaubermacht droppen nurnoch  2 Teile. Also is die chance das DAS TEIL was du brauchen kannst eher dropt... weniger items = mehr drops!

Ich finds inordnung, wenn ich dran denke das ich bestimmt nach 40 Kararuns mein T4 helm bekam und nach zig Maggi und Gruulruns nich ein teil bekam... so erhöhen sich doch meine chancen...


----------



## Impostor (22. August 2008)

Gerti schrieb:


> Wieso dürfen Hexer auf Items mit wille nicht würfeln?



wozu Manareg wenn man einen Manabatterie dabei hat die man mit Aderlass aktiviert?

nein
und das alle Stoffklasse, etc. gleich aussehen wird auch nicht vorkommen, dafür sorgen auch schon die Klassensets


----------



## Dragonfire64 (22. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Mir egal, bin kein Caster !



Hmm hätt man sich jetz damit auseinander gesetzt wüsste man das ein schami auch mana hat und so einer biste ja, also biste gewissermassen da nich ganz ohne änderung in wrath ! sicher brauchst du keine caster-rüssi dennoch bekommt auch der enhancer nen ordentlichen push durch zaubermacht allein dadurch das dein crit dem zaubercrit gleicht dürfte schon mal netten schockschaden erzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zudem hast du dann ca. 8% mehr zaubercrit als zur zeit und deine treffer- UND tempowertung wirkt sich dann auch auf deine zauber aus demnach stimmt das mit dem NICHT-Caster nich so ganz Oo. Wer sich informiert is klar im Vorteil *zwinker*.

LG

Drago


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Naja es würfeln halt mehr leute um die Items, gibts aber für jeden mehr Items zu würfeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werfloh (22. August 2008)

Messenger schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Kommen wir zum Leder:
> ...



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MIt Eule ists bisher echt schwer an gutes Equip zu kommen, dass aus Leder ist.( oder ich such einfach in den falschen inis^^) Deshalb freu ich mich auf die Umstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarcz (22. August 2008)

naja, ich würde lieber das alte System haben.
Finde die Änderung zwar primä nicht sooo schlecht, aber ich habe noch so meine Zweifel ob das gut kommt...



Impostor schrieb:


> wozu Manareg wenn man einen Manabatterie dabei hat die man mit Aderlass aktiviert?
> 
> nein
> und das alle Stoffklasse, etc. gleich aussehen wird auch nicht vorkommen, dafür sorgen auch schon die Klassensets


Aderlass = -dps
Klassensets werden duch imba markengear ersetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (22. August 2008)

Sarcz schrieb:


> naja, ich würde lieber das alte System haben.
> Finde die Änderung zwar primä nicht sooo schlecht, aber ich habe noch so meine Zweifel ob das gut kommt...
> 
> 
> ...




Ich weiss eigentlich auch nicht warum Blizz unbedingt Zaubermacht einführen will.

Das alte System hat doch so lange, so gut geklappt.... ^^

Aber naja, ich bin mage.. kein healer^^.. ich weiss ja nicht wies für einen Priester aussieht.. 

Und mit Zaubermacht und den veränderbaren Talentbäumen (2 Talentbäume, bei denen man hin und her switchen kann.. stand hier mal irgendwo in ner buffed-news^^) würde es natürlich wieder Sinn machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


Naja


MFG


----------



## Geige (22. August 2008)

richtig scheiße -.-*
jetzt würfelt uns jeder dd die heil sachen weg weil sie ned checken
das will eben nix für hexer ist!


----------



## Snorry (22. August 2008)

ich find es klasse,spiel nebenbei nen pala als shockadin.....momentan farm ich mir 2 sets...einmal für heilung und einmal für spelldmg

dank zaubermacht ist das thema gegessen und ich brauch nur noch ein set

und dank der abspeicherbaren skillungen kann ich auch mal tank machen....aber dann farm ich wieder 2 sets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. August 2008)

Ich werde diese Änderung freudig begrüßung als Caster DD...

Immer wenn ich hier in die Loot-Tabellen sehe finde ich meistens Heileritems... egal wo ich gucke. 

Das dumme an der Sache ist: Es dropped ein Item mit Ausdauer, Intelligenz, Willenskraft und aktuell Zauberschaden/Heilung, HEILER UND DD würfeln. Es dropped ein Item mit mehr Heilung als Schaden - nur der Heiler "darf" würfeln...

So läuft es bei mir ständig und deswegen wird mein Magier mit 70 wohl komplett grün sein und sich epic und blaues Zeug schneidern müssen um besser voran zu kommen... <_<°


----------



## VvCHandavV (22. August 2008)

Ich find´s ehrlich gesagt nicht sonderlich berauschend.
Auch wenn es genug Sachen gibts, die zeigen, dass es klar ein HeilerItem ist (ManaReg und Wille usw) werden sehr viele Caster mit drauf Bedarf machen, nicht wirklich aufbauend, wenn man daran denkt, dass der Heiler an sich auf sowas alleiniges Need hatte. Werden sicher viele Streitigkeiten drauß entstehen. Ich selber würde mir zwar sagen - Pech - aber andere werden das sicher nicht so hinnehmen und erstmalfein rummeckern. Hilft der Gemeinschaft und dem Gruppenspiel in keinster Weise weiter


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (22. August 2008)

hallo,

zuerstmal: als antwort werd ich bestimmt viele "erst lesen, dann posten " antowrten bekommen^^, mir aber egal^^

wirds für die melees was ähnliches wie zaubermacht geben? ich meine damit ob der deffkrieger/pala/druide dann mit einem equip auch off und deff stats hat?
eigentlich im vergleich zu eles, shadows und moonkins nur fair!

ich freu mich auf jeden mit meinem priester darauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich denke fast alle hybrids auch ^^

MfG


----------



## Asoriel (22. August 2008)

derderimmerstirbt schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> zuerstmal: als antwort werd ich bestimmt viele "erst lesen, dann posten " antowrten bekommen^^, mir aber egal^^
> 
> ...



ööh, was soll da kombiniert werden? Spellheal und Spelldmg sind ja Gegensätze, aber sowas gibts ja im Meleebereich nicht, außer dass vielleicht Angriffskraft und Stärke zusammengefasst wird...

btw an den TE: DDler? Damagedealerler?? FAIL xD


----------



## Littlestream (22. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Hiho Community
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen, was Ihr von der neuen Umstellung in der Beta haltet?
> 
> ...



Ich spiel n Holy Pala aufm Beta Server und es ist das geilste, was die einem Holy antun konnten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> den hexer hat er ja nur als beispiel genommen ^^ vermute ich mal
> 
> Und erklär mal warum hexer mit wotlk wille brauchen?
> 
> MFG




weil wille bei der Teufelsrüstung dann eine rolle spielt sonst gebe es ja für hexer die alten stats mit viel ausdauer statt wille 

traurig aber wahr sie haben es nicht bei patch 2.4 geschafft den aderlass so zu nerfen wie sie es wollten dafür nehmen sie jetzt die ausdauer weg und wir werden (leider) schatten magier die ein paar pets haben


----------



## krakos (19. Oktober 2008)

Ein weiterer schritt dahin, das alle klassen gleich werden..
Langsam kann jeder alles was der andere kann, braucht alles was der andere kann..

Kaum noch einzigartigkeiten.. zauber gleichen sich bei klassen, spielweise gleichen sich.. ausrüstungen hat nun jeder gleich..

Früher konnt man sagen.. "hey, das ist was für priester, das für Magier.. und das für hexer".. heute.. "ach, das is für Stoffträger".. damit wirds auch nicht mehr Heiler geben.. sondern fördert nur das "DAMGE! DAMGE! DAMAGE!"-Denken.

Auserdem ist es scheisse, das sie nun *alles* auf "Zaubermacht" umgestellt haben.. sogar Arkan/Feuerschaden gibts nicht mehr gesondert (Zauberfeuerset z.B.) -.-


----------



## Tidra-on (19. Oktober 2008)

Kann nur für meine KLasse sprechen. Als Geb Hexer isset mir ziemlich wurscht. Faktisch nach ein paar Raid und Hero Inis, dropt im Vergleich zu vorher genausoviel. Nur das eben das Angebot grösser ist. Dafür würfeln halt 2 statt drei Leutz drum. Wayne

Die Umstellung zur Zaubermacht, habe ich skeptisch betrachtet. Aus MEINER sicht jedoch hat sie sich als Vorteil heruasgestellt. Bei andern Klassen kann ichs net beurteilen, da hab ich zb. beim Healer unterschiedliches gehört, der eine meint minus gemacht zu haben, der andere sagt er haqt effektiv mehr bekommen. 

Letztendlich fehlt mir auch in diesem Thread wie auch in anderen zum Patch das übergreifende Denken. Mit den neuen Skills und Klassenänderungen zusätzlich mit ep nerfs und boss nerfs, dürfte sich kaum einer beschweren können. 

Wer jetzt weniger Schaden oder Heilung fährt sollte dann doch mal ein wenig versuchen an der Skilllung zu basteln btw. zu experimentieren.


----------



## Tidra-on (19. Oktober 2008)

PS: Eine Sache noch. Vielleicht isset nur Zufall oder auch net. Zaubermacht hin oder her. in allen letzten Heroinstanzen und Kara droppte seid Patch zu 80 % Schwere Rüstung und höher. Bild ich mir das nur ein oder wars echt nur Zufall? (Mal anmerke das vorallem viel Zeugs dabei war, was eigentlich nur Palas und Dudus genutzt hat)


----------



## Anduris (19. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es reicht auch, wenn man nur an der Umfrage teilnimmt...
> 
> 
> Ich finde die Idee nicht sehr praktisch, weil es gibt immer noch Leute die es dann überhaupt nicht verstehen und dann würfelt z.B. auch ein Hexer auf ein Item mit Willenskraft drauf, obwohl es für Priester nützlicher wäre. Habe da so meine Zweifel, aber man sollte doch trotzdem auf die offizielle Erweiterung warten, denn es ist immernoch die Beta und wie Blizzard gesagt hat, wird sich da noch so einiges ändern.


Man darf ja wohl noch sein Gewähltes preisgeben oder? :-O


----------



## Kurta (19. Oktober 2008)

hmm es werden sich dann die ganzen caster um alle sachen kloppen d.h es gibt nicht mehr items die eindeutig für diese bestimmte klassen sind. Gut man kann die items anhand der stats erkennen , aber es gibt ja noobs die das dann net checken und trodzdem dieses item haben wollen.
Aber was gut ist , das die ganzen heal sets jetz auch als DD equip verwendet werden können.


----------



## Tidra-on (19. Oktober 2008)

Kurta schrieb:


> hmm es werden sich dann die ganzen caster um alle sachen kloppen d.h es gibt nicht mehr items die eindeutig für diese bestimmte klassen sind. Gut man kann die items anhand der stats erkennen , aber es gibt ja noobs die das dann net checken und trodzdem dieses item haben wollen.
> Aber was gut ist , das die ganzen heal sets jetz auch als DD equip verwendet werden können.




Kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen. 

Bsp: Heute Kara. Schrecken der Nacht droppt Stab bla bla (keine Ahnung wie der heisst) . Vorher eindeutig Healer Equip. Jetzt selbe ZM Stats wie der Stab der unendlichen Geheimnisse (Kurator/Hexer,Mage), dafür aber deutlich besser was Int und Ausd Stats angeht UND noch Wille drauf. Sry aber wer als Mage oder Hexer neben dem Healer da net drauf würfelt ist selbst schuld. Was daran im Endeffekt gut sein soll, würde ich mal gern erklärt haben. Und komme mir bitte keiner mit "Dafür droppt ja mehr". Seit dem Patch droppt in allen Inis in denen ich war eher weniger ZM Zeug. Im Gegenteil in den meisten Inis flattertet fast nur noch Schweres Rüssiteil zeugs ud Co herum was kein schwein braucht. Kann natürlich nur Zufall sein. Aber das muss deann ja deine "noob Aussage" auch sein -.-


----------



## kio82 (19. Oktober 2008)

Vor den Zeiten von Zaubermacht gab es schon genug Caster Trottel, die auf Heilitems gewuerfelt (beste Bsp. ist hier wohl der Ring aus der 60er Ini Bollwerk, welcher natuerlich auch ein Upgrade fuer alle nicht T2+ DDler darstellte) haben. Jetzt, da sich die DD/Heal Items nur noch zwischen Manareg/Crit/Hit unterscheiden ist es noch weniger deutlich fuer wen nun was ist. Ich sehe da schon einige nette Zankereihen in den 5er Gimp Inis auf die Stoffies zukommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (19. Oktober 2008)

labarababa schrieb:


> Vor den Zeiten von Zaubermacht gab es schon genug Caster Trottel, die auf Heilitems gewuerfelt (beste Bsp. ist hier wohl der Ring aus der 60er Ini Bollwerk, welcher natuerlich auch ein Upgrade fuer alle nicht T2+ DDler darstellte) haben. Jetzt, da sich die DD/Heal Items nur noch zwischen Manareg/Crit/Hit unterscheiden ist es noch weniger deutlich fuer wen nun was ist. Ich sehe da schon einige nette Zankereihen in den 5er Gimp Inis auf die Stoffies zukommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




seh ich genauso...

Zaubermacht brauchen alle Casterklassen (Stoffis sind ja komplett Casterklassen)

Int, Stamina und Willenskraft brauchen alle Klassen, der eine weniger der andre mehr

- Manareg gibt jeder Klasse einen Push
- Hit eigentlich auch jeder (für Heilpriester ebenso wie Caster - dadurch verfehlt das Shakel nicht so oft)
- Crit nunja, das ist eigentlich fast eindeutig only DD Caster (außer es vergreift sich ein Paladinheiler an den Stoff Crit Caster Sachen)

das ganze ist noch undurchsichtlicher als es schon war...

und btw. ich hab mal eine Frage für wen jetzt die einzigste Offhand aus Arkatraz von nutzen wäre... - jetzt abgesehen davon das so gut wie alle mit T4+ schon herumlaufen - das ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür was daraus wurde...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^rechnet man das ganze um sind das 35/1,9 = ca. 20 Zaubermacht

im Vergleich zu einem Casteroffhand aus ZH




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


23 Zaubermacht da 23 Spelldamage

ok die Stats wurden noch nicht übernommen, das da pur Zaubermacht drauf ist, aber Theorie können die Offhand alle Caster tragen und nicht nur Stoffis, sondern auch Druiden, Eleschamis, bzw. Heilschamis...

und welche Offhand würdet ihr DD-Caster nun nehmen, wenn ihr nochmals die Wahl hättet, zwischend den beiden? Alle zwei sind aus 70er nonhero/ hero, kann man sehen wie man will... - also ich würde auch wenn ich keinen 70er DD-Caster spiele, die einzigste Heileroffhand vorziehen vor der ZH Offhand die einst Mal nur auf Caster ausgelegt war.

Das war nur mal so ein Beispiel, um darzustellen, das es noch "komplizierter" ist was für welche Klasse am relevantesten ist...

mfg Madrake


und ja ich bin überhaupt nicht zufrieden damit


----------



## youngceaser (19. Oktober 2008)

finds cool da ich viele hybrid klassen habe


----------



## Crâshbâsh (19. Oktober 2008)

Zum kotzten... MAGIER... würfelt mir den (ehemals) besten(!) HEALERumhang (bis Illidan) bei Kael weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((

Ich hab mich so aufgeregt :<


----------



## djweazy (19. Oktober 2008)

eine sehr sehr komische idee von blizzard
auf der einen seite isses ja noch irgendwieeee zu verstehen
aber ich als shadow / freizeit heiler ^^ / find es meinen Heiler kollegen sehr unfair gegnüber
ne bekannte hatte 2,6k addheal 
nun gurgt se mit 1,3 1-4 rum ^^ 
abgesehen davon das sich noch viele andere sachen verändert haben sodass die hohe zahl von 2,5k addheal vorm addon unwichtig wurde geht es eigentlich noch.
hinzugerechnet das mit level 80 "wir" eh wieder über 2-3k addheal kommen isses ja auch schnuppe ^^ 
bis auf die die noch illi legen wollen etc.
Nur das man nicht mehr unterscheidet zwischen schatten dmg und normalem dmg

naja Blizzard und seine Vorhaben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS ich geb Madrake und labaraba vollkommen recht =)


----------



## Fand100 (19. Oktober 2008)

ehm wie soll das denn dann werden?
kommt da nen disc priest der erstmal top heilt und dann noch viel dmg macht 
tja caster ohne heal sind dann benachteiligt


----------



## Shaquille (19. Oktober 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Nur dein Post war ein wenig uneinfallsreich xD




Meinst du einfallslos?


----------



## werbaer (20. Oktober 2008)

Mir egal ^^ bin kein caster


----------



## TvP1981 (20. Oktober 2008)

Die Änderung ist super, warum?

1. Der Itempool wird besser..
viele Leute können die Items verwenden, daher werden die Drops der Bosse wohl auch immer einen Besitzer finden.

2. Vereinfachtes System. Ein Heiler kann zur Not auch Schaden machen. Für die Dailys sinnvoll und auch zum questen.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (20. Oktober 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Die Änderung ist super, warum?
> 
> 1. Der Itempool wird besser..
> viele Leute können die Items verwenden, daher werden die Drops der Bosse wohl auch immer einen Besitzer finden.



Was ist daran gut? Weniger Splitter für Verzaubermats, mehr Leute die auf deine Sachen würfeln (=mehr Leute, mit denen man nix am Hut haben will)

Naja solange es Hit un Crit noch gibt, hat man als Caster eh noch das Vorrecht gegenüber den Heilern
Die Heiler ham dann halt Vorrang bei den Klamotten mit MP5 und Spirit drauf.


----------



## Janaki (20. Oktober 2008)

Platzmäßig find ich das nicht verkehrt, so kann ich bei meinem Priester und Drui das Heilset rausschmeißen.
Waren gestern in Kara, ich hab geheilt... und bei der Maid hat der Palatank Bedarf auf den Streitkolben gemacht, den ich besser hätt brauchen können. -.- Zum Glück kommt bald das Addon, sonst wär ich richtig sauer geworden.


----------



## Crystania (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds gut, hatte mich gestern in karazhan wieder auf ein volles Inventar gefreut, mit Bossloot, den ich entzaubern sollte. Aber der Heilschamane hat sich mit der Mage übers Equip geprügelt. Und der Ele hat au was abbekommen. Nette Sache eigentlich, wie ich finde.


----------



## Dryadris (20. Oktober 2008)

Also egal wo ich bisher war, es hat noch nie Probleme mit dem Loot gegeben oder dass sich die Stoffklassen untereinander um was geprügelt haben. Weder in Instanzen, noch in Kara. Denke es kommt auch in dem Moment auch unheimlich auf die geistige Reife des Spielers an, ob er ein gesundes Einschätzungsvermögen hat oder ob er einfach nur Epixgeil ist. 
Wenn alle Stricke reißen sollten oder man seinen Mitspielern in der Gruppe misstraut, dann gibts ja noch immer die Option, dass einer den Plündermeister spielt und da regulierend eingreift, dann sollte es ein wahl- und hirnloses rumgewürfle eigentlich nicht geben. 
Oder aber man benutzt das Mittel der Kommunikation und spricht sich vorher ab. Es dürfte ja wohl nicht schwer sein wenn was droppt erst zu fragen und dann erst zu würfeln.


----------



## phexus (20. Oktober 2008)

wasn damit?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forderz (20. Oktober 2008)

ich finds Klasse, vorallem für mich als Hexe, da auch Willenskraft attraktiv geworden ist für und wegen Fel Armor, kann man auch mal ein Item nehmen, was vor dem Patch für Heiler da war :-)


----------



## Grimdhoul (20. Oktober 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> wasn damit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was soll das sein ? sind 2 unterschiedliche Paar schuhe ... 2 verschiedene rezepte oder was willste damit sagen ?


----------



## Forderz (20. Oktober 2008)

erhebliche Heilung bringt +43 Zaubermacht, das andere nur +40

folglich ist Heilung auch für Caster Interessant, wem's die +3 Wert sind ^^


----------



## phexus (20. Oktober 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> was soll das sein ? sind 2 unterschiedliche Paar schuhe ... 2 verschiedene rezepte oder was willste damit sagen ?


nicht mehr. Es gibt keine +Heilung mehr. Und darum gehts im Thread. Und wenn man den 1,9 Faktor von der Heilerverzauberung abzieht.. kommen die Verzauberungen aufs Selbe raus, nur dass die eine unendlich teurer ist. Denken.


----------



## Shadowgurke (20. Oktober 2008)

Zaubermacht ist das Beste was sie einführen konnten. Ganz einfach weil jeder rein rechnerisch Gesehen mehr Chancen auf Items hat (man stelle sich die langen Quests vor in WOTLK an deren ende es mal wieder nur was für heiler gegeben hätte, ich aber ein feuermage bin) 

Aber trotzdem, wegen allem möglichen einen Thread aufzumachen ist doch langsam übertrieben.


----------



## onyx` (20. Oktober 2008)

Sehr interessant wie viele hier die Faulheit Blizzards mit Freude annehmen, die Leute die sich mühevoll Spelldmg/Healeq. erspielt haben jetzt einfach ein paar zusätzlich belegte Bankslots...

"Oh kewl dann kann ich ja ganz einfach DMG machen..." wohl noch nie von sowas Hitrating gehört...

Das Gegenteil sind elitäre DDs die meinen jetzt IMBA Healer zu sein... woher kommt das MP5? ;X

Sehr durchdacht liebe Leute...

Spellpower ist mit einer der Gründe warum WoW früher oder später den Bach runtergehen wird... Wo liegt der Anreiz wenn es nur noch 2 Item Arten gibt?


----------



## Efgrib (20. Oktober 2008)

Shadowgurke schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem, wegen allem möglichen einen Thread aufzumachen ist doch langsam übertrieben.



ja wie dämlich kann man sein, in einem forum threads aufzumachen, weil man über dinge diskutieren will..


----------



## Shadowgurke (20. Oktober 2008)

Ja genau. Wie findet ihr ap? denkt ihr nicht, dass Crit überschätzt wird? Natürlich ist ein Forum für den Meinungsaustausch gedacht nur ich finde es übertrieben. 
Achja und welche Haarfarbe soll dein Deathknight tragen?


----------



## Soupcasper (20. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wofür gibt es DKP ?
> und Raidleiter die noch ein Klassenverständniss haben ?



Ja sollten sie eigentlich haben... Auf unsrem Server aber kaum. Situation am Donnerstag in Kara:

Theaterevent abgeschlossen (Rotkäpchen). Die HEILER!-Gamaschen aus Leder droppen. Gespräch.
(Ich=Eule)

Raidleiter: XYZ Willst die Gamaschen nicht haben? Haben mehr DMG wie deine...!
Ich: Das sind Heilergamaschen O_o !
Raidleiter: Es gibt kein Heilerzeug mehr! Das ist jetzt alles Zaubermacht! Wann kapieren die Leute das endlich mal?
Ich: Siehst du da Hit oder Critt drauf? Also entweder ich bin blind oder es is nich vorhanden!
Raidleiter: Ja und? Spelldmg->all. Deswegen hat Blizz das gemacht!
Ich: Fang niemals nen Caster-DD an... bleib bei deinem Jäger. Wobei... die brauchen auch Hit und Critt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ihr wurdet aus der Schlachtgruppe entfernt.


----------



## Shadowgurke (20. Oktober 2008)

Weil Raidleader nicht einfach Raidleader sind. Es gehört schon deutlich mehr zum Raidleader als einfach nur den Plündermeister zu vergeben und die Leute zu suchen. Kann doch jeder Mensch machen, stell dich nach Shatt und such nach Leuten für Kara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (20. Oktober 2008)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Wenn später ein Heiler auf ein Teil würfelt das Trefferwertung und Crit drauf hat ist er genauso ein Ninja-Looter wie jetzt ein Magier der einem Heiler ein Teil wegwürfelt weil das ja 2 Schaden mehr macht als sein jetziges.




aH?

sag das mal einem paladin, der mit Wille absolut NICHTS anstellen kann, dafür mit Crit eher.


----------



## DreiHaare (20. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es reicht auch, wenn man nur an der Umfrage teilnimmt...
> 
> 
> Ich finde die Idee nicht sehr praktisch, weil es gibt immer noch Leute die es dann überhaupt nicht verstehen und dann würfelt z.B. auch ein Hexer auf ein Item mit Willenskraft drauf, obwohl es für Priester nützlicher wäre. Habe da so meine Zweifel, aber man sollte doch trotzdem auf die offizielle Erweiterung warten, denn es ist immernoch die Beta und wie Blizzard gesagt hat, wird sich da noch so einiges ändern.



Siehste...und neuerdings profitiert der Hexer von Willenskraft


----------



## Amoenitas (20. Oktober 2008)

Durch mehr Drops die mehr Leuten nützen wird der Itemkampf wie immer sein, nur eben weniger Glückabhängig. 

Großer Vorteil: Heiler (so wie ich) können auch Dmg machen, Questen leichter, machen mehr Arena Dmg und können durch einfaches umskillen auch mal als DD mit.


----------



## Shadowgurke (20. Oktober 2008)

Jupp, entlasten viele Heiler und evtl gibt es ja bald auch mehr Heiler (wenn man überlegt, dass Balance-Druiden, Schattenpriester und Elementarschamanen ohne großen Equipwechsel in Kara Heiler spielen können)


----------



## onyx` (20. Oktober 2008)

Amoenitas schrieb:


> Durch mehr Drops die mehr Leuten nützen wird der Itemkampf wie immer sein, nur eben weniger Glückabhängig.
> 
> Großer Vorteil: Heiler (so wie ich) können auch Dmg machen, Questen leichter, machen mehr Arena Dmg und können durch einfaches umskillen auch mal als DD mit.



Und wo bekommst dein Hitrating her? ;X


----------



## Shadowgurke (20. Oktober 2008)

Hitrating brauchst beim leveln nicht


----------



## Viorel (20. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Mir egal, bin kein Caster !


stimmt, bist nimma intelligent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (20. Oktober 2008)

Shadowgurke schrieb:


> Hitrating brauchst beim leveln nicht



halt ich fürn gerücht


----------



## Weissnet (20. Oktober 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Hiho Community
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen, was Ihr von der neuen Umstellung in der Beta haltet?
> 
> ...




Es droppen dem entsprechend mehr items für caster ^^ also zumindest isset in der wotlk beta so...also ich finde das es nicht wirklich eine konkurenz geben wird..klar man würfelt halt nicht immer das höchste aber es droppen echt viele caster klamotten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (20. Oktober 2008)

Finds Doof....Ich sehe schon die ersten Magier mit strahlend Weisen Gewändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowgurke (20. Oktober 2008)

Du hast gegen Mobs auf dem selben level 5% Miss. 5% Miss ist nichts, ganz ehrlich, zumal das durch Talente zT ausgeglichen wird. Lieber einen schlag länger überleben als 0,3% mehr treffen


----------



## krakos (21. Oktober 2008)

Shadowgurke schrieb:


> (...)evtl gibt es ja bald auch mehr Heiler (wenn man überlegt, dass Balance-Druiden, Schattenpriester und Elementarschamanen ohne großen Equipwechsel in Kara Heiler spielen können)



Das glaubst du doch selber nicht.. jetzt hat man den wenigen Heilern auch noch mehr möglichkeiten Schaden zu machen.. ergo wollen diese nun auch mehr Schaden machen.. DÄMÄTSCH!! und so
Trotzdem wird niemand jetzt extra nen Heiler hochziehen


----------



## Serenas (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich schätze es könnte sich negativ auf das Würfeln auswirken etc.
Aber das kann man erst abschätzen wenn wir die ersten Inis spielen.


----------



## Bl4ze (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es nicht schlimm aber toll ist es auch nicht wenn einem Hexer die Klinge bei
Archi weggerollt wird :/

Denke das wird mit dem Addon aber besser.


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Oktober 2008)

Zum Thema "Würfelkonkurenz:" Es droppen Dann keine 3-Teile mit +DMG und 2 mit +Heal sondern 5 Teile mit +Zaubermacht


----------



## Skullzigg (21. Oktober 2008)

mir egal caster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cassiel04 (21. Oktober 2008)

Die Intention von Blizzard wird sein den Lootpool kleiner und effektiver machen zu können. Ich mein, wir sind auch schon durch Kara und haben bis auf eine handvoll items fast alles entzaubert, dass frustet die Leute auch. 
Erstmal abwarten wie die neuen Lootpools bei den Bossen sind. Wenn mehr Leute drauf würfeln, wird es wohl auch häufiger droppen. 
Wenn man jetzt ein bestimmtes Item farmen will, dann dauert es ja teilweise Monate, bis es mal wirklich droppt. Das wird sich hoffentlich im Addon relativieren, da sie mit Zaubermacht und mehr generischen Attributen kleinere und sinnvollere Lootpools erschaffen können.

Also erstmal abwarten, bevor man wieder sinnlos in der gegend flamed


----------



## henrikdeluxe (21. Oktober 2008)

Gameplay mäßig finde ich es ganz gut, es gibt weniger unnützen loot.
Roleplaymäßig ist es natürlich ne ne mittlere Katastrophe das heiler und caster dds nun vermehrt die gleichen Sachen tragen werden.


Was anderes was jetzt nicht direkt hierzu ist, aber auch zum Threadtitel passt, und einige werden mich sicher gleich à la noobfrage flamen ... aber:
Es is klar das im Charkterinterface Schadensbonus und Heilbonus der gleiche Wert drin steht, wobei der Heilwert = Zaubermacht * 1.9 ist
Demnach hätte mein Vergelter Pala in seinem Heiler Outfit unbuffed 612 Zaubermacht --> 1162 +heal zzgl. Relikt "Geheiligtes Buch von Nagrand" für Lichtblitze


Nun habe ich es aber mit Lichtblitzen und Heiligem Licht probiert, es wird bei den nicht kritischen Treffern immer nur ~600 +heal addiert.
Also Lichtblitz macht ja auf Rang 7 etwa 588 - 658
und Heiliges Licht auf Rang 11 etwa 2818 - 3138 

warum Heile ich dann nur Werte?
Lichtblitz ~1200
Heiliges Licht ~3800



so wichtig ist mir das Heilen immo nicht, da ich ohne skillung eh zu schnell oom gehe ... aber ab WotLK würde ich auch wieder als Heiler mitmischen sofern Bedarf ist


thx schonmal


----------



## Zockratte (21. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee nicht sehr praktisch, weil es gibt immer noch Leute die es dann überhaupt nicht verstehen und dann würfelt z.B. auch ein Hexer auf ein Item mit Willenskraft drauf, obwohl es für Priester nützlicher wäre. Habe da so meine Zweifel, aber man sollte doch trotzdem auf die offizielle Erweiterung warten, denn es ist immernoch die Beta und wie Blizzard gesagt hat, wird sich da noch so einiges ändern.



Hmmm also das Wille nichts für Hexer ist, ist seid dem Patch nur ein Gerücht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die neue Teufelsrüstung gönnt dem Hexer jetzt 30% seiner Willenskraft als Zaubermacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also her mit dem Willezeug!


----------



## Trakodana (21. Oktober 2008)

Cassiel04 schrieb:


> Die Intention von Blizzard wird sein den Lootpool kleiner und effektiver machen zu können. Ich mein, wir sind auch schon durch Kara und haben bis auf eine handvoll items fast alles entzaubert, dass frustet die Leute auch.
> Erstmal abwarten wie die neuen Lootpools bei den Bossen sind. Wenn mehr Leute drauf würfeln, wird es wohl auch häufiger droppen.
> Wenn man jetzt ein bestimmtes Item farmen will, dann dauert es ja teilweise Monate, bis es mal wirklich droppt. Das wird sich hoffentlich im Addon relativieren, da sie mit Zaubermacht und mehr generischen Attributen kleinere und sinnvollere Lootpools erschaffen können.
> 
> Also erstmal abwarten, bevor man wieder sinnlos in der gegend flamed



Oh man, dass die Leute aber auch immer nur mit Scheuklappen durch die Gegend laufen^^
@Cassiel04, dich will ich hören, wenn du in Zukunft für die Verzauberungsmats das 10fache hinlegst, da durch deine so gepriesene "kleinere und sinnvollere Lootpools" nichts zum dissen über bleibt.

Vorallem seh ich uns Caster schon alle gleich herumlaufen da es ja erst wieder ab 80 die Tiersets mit Unterscheidung geben wird. Da kommst dann in eine Gruppe und mußt erstmal die Priester oder die Schamanen fragen was sie den vorhaben in der Ini zu machen, vom Equip ist es dann nämlich nicht mehr zu erkennen, schöne tolle neue Welt.
Ich persöhnlich bin ziemlich unzufrieden mit der "Zaubermacht". Meine Hexe hatte vor den Addon 1150 Schattenspelldmg, nach dem Addon hab ich noch 950!! Und das mit den selben Klamotten, echt zum kot...^^
Vorallem sollten sich die Leute mal erkundigen, mit dem Addon ist Willenskraft ein Stat geworden der auch von den Hexern geneedet wird. Wir brauchen die, da einige Talente und Fähigkeiten direkt mit Willenskraft skallieren, wie zb. Aderlass, danke Blizz........

Gruß Trakodana


----------



## Goblinfänger (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds schade, dass die Vielfalt von Gegenständen, die mich an WoW früher so fasziniert hat jetzt auf jeden Fall nachlassen wird, weil die dds die gleiche Ausrüstung tragen wie die healer :-(


----------



## Tonsha (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds prima, jetzt kann ich als priest und Druide umskillen, ohne 2 equipsets haben zu müssen!


----------



## Sinthorix (21. Oktober 2008)

mhm ich find Zaubermacht hat vor und nachteile!


abr ich glaube Blizz musste sowas machen, da bei uns im Raid zB alle Caster Items nimmer gebraucht wurden und nur noch gedisst? odr auch umgekehrt.

nun hat man ne grösser auswahlmöglichkeit.

mag zwar am afang bissel doof sein, weil du nun gegen 10 andere würfelst anstat 4, dafür bei jedem 2. Teil und nicht jedem 4?

Loootverteilung werden die meissten die wirklich gutes Equipt haben eh mit DKP machen xD

also isses eigentliich wayne!


Biss jetzt hab ich mich einfach noch ned soo an Zaubermacht gewöhnt, denke ich kommt erst noch bei mir!

Alles was neu ist braucht seine ZEIT...



<-- meine Meinung darf kritisiert werden =)


----------

